# List of HD Local Markets NOT Available on Dish Network



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I wanted to just edit my old post of this but couldn't find it. Here's just a concise list of HD local markets NOT on Dish Network yet as opposed to what they carry now. I have seperated the ones that are uplinked since they are more than likely coming sooner rather than later. I tried to label as many of the cities that I could that I knew are in line for local HD by the end of the year, and the rankings are based on Nielsen's 2008-2009 DMA rankings. Much thanks to Tony for his HUGE Dish User database that I used to confirm this information. Of course, anybody with any updates about what markets may be planned that aren't marked or any other status updates is welcome to post any information they have. I will do my best to keep this list up-to-date as well.


Local Markets Uplinked
DMA #78: Paducah / Cape Girardeau, KY (September 30th)
DMA #97: Davenport / Moline, IA & Rock Island, IL (September 30th)
DMA #102: Evansville, IN (November 18th)
DMA #180: Marquette, MI
DMA #207: Juneau, AK

Local Markets NOT Available By DMA Rank
DMA #69: Wichita / Hutchinson, KS
DMA #80: Rochester, NY
DMA #84: Shreveport / Bossier City, LA
DMA #110: Tyler / Longview / Lufkin / Nacagdoches, TX
DMA #111: Springfield / Holyoke, MA
DMA #115: Augusta, GA
DMA #122: Macon, GA
DMA #128: Columbus, GA
DMA #131: Amarillo, TX
DMA #134: Wilmington, NC
DMA #136: Monroe, LA & El Dorado, AR
DMA #143: Lubbock, TX
DMA #144: Salisbury, MD
DMA #153: Bangor, ME
DMA #154: Rochester / Austin, MN & Mason City, IA
DMA #155: Bluefield / Beckley / Oak Hill, WV
DMA #157: Binghamton, NY
DMA #159: Wheeling, WV / Steubenville, OH
DMA #163: Biloxi / Gulfport, MS
DMA #164: Yuma, AZ / El Centro, CA
DMA #167: Hattiesburg / Laurel, MS
DMA #168: Clarksburg / Weston, WV
DMA #169: Utica, NY
DMA #172: Dothan, AL
DMA #173: Jackson, TN
DMA #175: Elmira / Corning, NY
DMA #176: Lake Charles, LA
DMA #177: Watertown, NY
DMA #178: Harrisonburg, VA
DMA #179: Alexandria, LA
DMA #181: Jonesboro, AR
DMA #182: Bowling Green, KY
DMA #183: Charlottesville, VA
DMA #186: Lima, OH
DMA #187: Greenwood / Greenville, MS
DMA #189: Lafayette, IN
DMA #192: Bend, OR
DMA #193: Parkersburg, WV
DMA #195: Eureka, CA
DMA #196: San Angelo, TX
DMA #197: Casper / Riverton, WY
DMA #199: Mankato, MN
DMA #200: Ottumwa, IA / Kirksville, MO
DMA #201: St. Joseph, MO
DMA #203: Zanesville, OH
DMA #204: Presque Isle, ME
DMA #205: Victoria, TX
DMA #206: Helena, MT
DMA #208: Alpena, MI
DMA #209: North Platte, NE
DMA #210: Glendive, MT

Anybody wanting a local channel list next to each market will not get it. Tony's Dish User web page will tell you everything you want to know about what's available currently and what's currently uplinked. I just don't have enough time to do that, and I think there are plenty of other resources out there for that information. Just look up (for example) DMA Salisbury or DMA Victoria on Google, and that was the easiest way for me to get relevant results.


----------



## dennispap

Hope you are correct about New orleans, la

DMA #53: New Orleans, LA (*4th Qtr 08*)

Was promised in 2006. Plus with Katrina, most N.O area people went to satellite in 2005-2006


----------



## Adam Richey

The information for most of the 4th Qtr 08 markets is not locked in stone. It's just an aimed-at goal that they hope to achieve.


----------



## Bobby H

All of these markets were planned to have HD local channels added 10/22. This is the result of today's up link:

DMA #71: Des Moines / Ames, IA *4 HD channels added*
DMA #76: Omaha, NE *3 HD channels added*
DMA #94: Waco / Temple / Bryan, TX *1 HD channel added (Temple)*
DMA #106: Lincoln / Hastings / Kearney, NE *1 HD channel added (Lincoln)*
DMA #137: Columbia / Jefferson City, MO *3 HD channels added*
DMA #145: Wichita Falls, TX / Lawton, OK *nothing - missed out this time*
DMA #171: Quincy, IL / Hannibal, MO *1 HD channel added (Hannibal)*

St. Louis also had four HD local channels added to 61.5° today.

There was a LOT of MPEG-4 SD channel additions.


----------



## girdnerg

DMA #61: Tulsa, OK (PLANNED)

I found a link here about this being planned for 2006. I can't find it now, but it was obviously wrong. Does your source have an update on this. A link would be appreciated.


----------



## jclewter79

Sheman/Ada was uplinked at 61.5 at one time and was also listed on the last Charlie Chat as planned for the next 30-45 days


----------



## nitz369

DMA #42: Las Vegas, NV (4th Qtr 08)

Interesting... I thought we had to wait for the new sat to go up, and the last I heard was MAYBE by the end of 08 it would be launch obviously not operational.

Anyone have any new info on the new sat? was it Ciel 2? I don't remember anymore, just know it is impossible for them to add anymore west coast HD Locals right now.


----------



## loug1212

May as well add Wilkes Barre/Scranton PA to that list. Although we are liisted as one of the markets to have been upgraded to HD locals, only one station is in HD(WNEP). I don't consider that as having HD locals. Does anyone know why this happened?


----------



## Calvin Carrigan

I live in Jacksonville Florida and it say 4th qtr. 08. How will I know when this is done? Will they automatically pop up or do I need to scan?


----------



## ZBoomer

Depends - if the channels are on a satellite you already receive, they will just appear (assuming you pay for locals.)

If on a separate satellite, a wing-dish would need to be installed to get them.


----------



## mraub

How much additional bandwidth is Dish going to need to cover all these markets? It seems like a truly massive amount.


----------



## James Long

Not too bad as HD markets are added in MPEG4 on 8PSK transponders.


----------



## redsalmon

James Long said:


> Not too bad as HD markets are added in MPEG4 on 8PSK transponders.


Also via spot beam.


----------



## JBT

hmm Tucson AZ (PLANNED) when is that suppose to mean?


----------



## dennispap

JBT said:


> hmm Tucson AZ (PLANNED) when is that suppose to mean?


That means " dont get your hopes up ":lol: 
New orleans hd locals were supposed to be on by Dec06, still waiting 11/08


----------



## Adam Richey

Planned generally means that Dish Network has announced their intentions to carry these locals within the next 12 months.


----------



## BobaBird

Where did you find a Feb 2009 announcement for some markets?


----------



## Adam Richey

The February 2009 announcement has been given by the Dish Network CSR's themselves, but there are several markets being launched on Eastern Arc on the 19th according to a post from somebody else. If that's true, some major markets that include Cincinnati and Louisville would get HD locals.


----------



## Apothecon

We have had all the other locals in HD for a number of months,but noABC-HD ??


----------



## joenhre

mraub said:


> How much additional bandwidth is Dish going to need to cover all these markets? It seems like a truly massive amount.


I guess I would be considered new here even though I've been reading these forums off and on for a few years now.However this is my first time posting.

I just had something to say that has kind of been bothering me.I guess I'm probably in the minority with this point of view but I'm going to state it anyway.

I'm one of those people who is still angry with the FCC and their "must-carry" law.I think they over-stepped their bounds forcing satellite and even cable companies to carry certain channels.Many of these channels can be picked up with something that has been around for nearly a century, that thing is called an antenna.This is the way most of us watched TV before we had access to Cable or Satellite TV service.

I understand that there are some people that can not pick up their local networks OTA with an antenna, this is where satellite companies should be allowed to carry national network feeds (east feeds for Eastern/Central zones & west feeds for Mountain/Pacific zones)

Wasting bandwidth carrying hundreds of channels, many showing basically the same programming much of the time, just does not make sense.With HD becoming the new standard, this bandwidth should be used for channels everyone can use.

Sorry just had to vent a little bit here.Thanks for your time.


----------



## phrelin

joenhre said:


> I guess I would be considered new here even though I've been reading these forums off and on for a few years now.However this is my first time posting.
> 
> I just had something to say that has kind of been bothering me.I guess I'm probably in the minority with this point of view but I'm going to state it anyway.
> 
> I'm one of those people who is still angry with the FCC and their "must-carry" law.I think they over-stepped their bounds forcing satellite and even cable companies to carry certain channels.Many of these channels can be picked up with something that has been around for nearly a century, that thing is called an antenna.This is the way most of us watched TV before we had access to Cable or Satellite TV service.
> 
> I understand that there are some people that can not pick up their local networks OTA with an antenna, this is where satellite companies should be allowed to carry national network feeds (east feeds for Eastern/Central zones & west feeds for Mountain/Pacific zones)
> 
> Wasting bandwidth carrying hundreds of channels, many showing basically the same programming much of the time, just does not make sense.With HD becoming the new standard, this bandwidth should be used for channels everyone can use.
> 
> Sorry just had to vent a little bit here.Thanks for your time.


:welcome_s

You and I share a very rational opinion. Every time I've said it, someone says it needs to be four feeds, but hey even with ABC, CBS, Fox, MyNework, NBC, PBS, and The CW, that's only 28 feeds as opposed to many hundreds. Let the locals continue in SD and those that can create a demand for their own HD content can persuade Dish to add them.

The rules are simply protectionist, not for enabling progress.


----------



## James Long

joenhre said:


> I guess I would be considered new here even though I've been reading these forums off and on for a few years now.However this is my first time posting.


:welcome_s



> I'm one of those people who is still angry with the FCC and their "must-carry" law.


It isn't the FCC ... it is Congress. The FCC has regulations to manage those under their control but it is Congress that writes the laws such as "must carry". If you object to those laws contact your representative and/or senator. The only way you will get the law changed is via Congress.



> I understand that there are some people that can not pick up their local networks OTA with an antenna, this is where satellite companies should be allowed to carry national network feeds (east feeds for Eastern/Central zones & west feeds for Mountain/Pacific zones)


There is a law that allows that ... up to two out of market locals per major network can be delivered to customers who cannot receive that network OTA or via LIL satellite channels. DISH violated that law and can no longer offer out of market stations. NPS/All American Direct and DirecTV still offer distants within the confines of the law.

The big problem is the networks themselves ... they have affiliation rules. Local stations pay for exclusive first run carriage of the network programs, whether they air the programs per network schedule or not. Only when a local station refuses to carry a program can the network look for another distribution path (including other stations in that station's market). Another way to get out of market stations (besides having the government interfere in the affiliation rules) would be to get the networks to change their affiliation rules so an affiliate isn't first run exclusive. That is unlikely to happen.

If any major network approached DISH or DirecTV and said "here is our HD feed to stations, please carry it" without having to deal with the distants laws or other complications I'm sure they would jump at the chance. The networks can't do that because they have agreed not to do that (first run exclusive to the locals).



> Wasting bandwidth carrying hundreds of channels, many showing basically the same programming much of the time, just does not make sense. With HD becoming the new standard, this bandwidth should be used for channels everyone can use.


It is the only way that DISH and DirecTV can legally provide the content ... which leaves them with the choice of providing a thousand local channels or none (or operating illegally, as DISH did). DISH and DirecTV can make that all or none decision on a market by market basis.

There is a lot more to be said about the fairness of it all, and we actually have a forum for discussing these legal issues if you want to read what has been said in the past. If I could push something through Congress it probably wouldn't be what you're asking for. I'd scrap "consent to carry" and make all channels "must carry" within their OTA coverage areas with NO payment to any local station for the feeds. Satellite carriers are doing stations a favor by carrying their signals to the station's viewers ... that favor should not be repaid by receiving a bill or having carriage refused.


----------



## joenhre

phrelin said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> You and I share a very rational opinion. Every time I've said it, someone says it needs to be four feeds, but hey even with ABC, CBS, Fox, MyNework, NBC, PBS, and The CW, that's only 28 feeds as opposed to many hundreds. Let the locals continue in SD and those that can create a demand for their own HD content can persuade Dish to add them.
> 
> The rules are simply protectionist, not for enabling progress.


I agree 100%, I have no problem with 4 national HD feeds for each of the 7 networks.

As for the local affiliates , they should be treated no different than any other cable network.If they can make a deal with Dish, Directv or whoever for carriage, more power to them ,but the FCC should not force the providers to carry any of them.

There are quite a few people that are complaining that Dish is not carrying a specific national cable network in HD, but then turn around and also complain that their locals are not available in HD.Do people not understand that Dish only has a certain # of satellites with a certain # of transponders.They can try to squeeze more channels in, but then people would complain about the degrading of picture quality because of the excessive compression.

When people complain about the lack of national HD channels, very few point the finger in the right direction at the FCC and the forced LIL.

Thanks for your reply and the welcome.


----------



## joenhre

James Long said:


> :welcome_s


Thankyou



James Long said:


> It isn't the FCC ... it is Congress. The FCC has regulations to manage those under their control but it is Congress that writes the laws such as "must carry". If you object to those laws contact your representative and/or senator. The only way you will get the law changed is via Congress.


I think I will be doing just that.I'm almost certain it will not change anything.
However it's something I truly believe in and I will be sure to let my representatives know.



James Long said:


> There is a law that allows that ... up to two out of market locals per major network can be delivered to customers who cannot receive that network OTA or via LIL satellite channels. DISH violated that law and can no longer offer out of market stations. NPS/All American Direct and DirecTV still offer distants within the confines of the law.


It's a shame that dish violated the law, no matter how dumb I believe the law to be.I believe making the national feeds available to those who can not receiver local networks OTA is the only way to go.



James Long said:


> The big problem is the networks themselves ... they have affiliation rules. Local stations pay for exclusive first run carriage of the network programs, whether they air the programs per network schedule or not. Only when a local station refuses to carry a program can the network look for another distribution path (including other stations in that station's market). Another way to get out of market stations (besides having the government interfere in the affiliation rules) would be to get the networks to change their affiliation rules so an affiliate isn't first run exclusive. That is unlikely to happen.


If a person can not receive a decent signal from a local Affiliate OTA with an antenna, shouldn't it fall on the affiliate station to either improve their signal, or lose their exclusive rights to that person?



James Long said:


> If any major network approached DISH or DirecTV and said "here is our HD feed to stations, please carry it" without having to deal with the distants laws or other complications I'm sure they would jump at the chance. The networks can't do that because they have agreed not to do that (first run exclusive to the locals).


Once again if a viewer can not receive a decent signal from their "local" affiliate,
wouldn't that person fall out of the "local viewing area" of that affiliate, meaning that their first run exclusive no longer applies?



James Long said:


> It is the only way that DISH and DirecTV can legally provide the content ... which leaves them with the choice of providing a thousand local channels or none (or operating illegally, as DISH did). DISH and DirecTV can make that all or none decision on a market by market basis.


Well of course that's not a good solution for anyone, their would be many unhappy customers either way.



James Long said:


> There is a lot more to be said about the fairness of it all, and we actually have a forum for discussing these legal issues if you want to read what has been said in the past. If I could push something through Congress it probably wouldn't be what you're asking for. I'd scrap "consent to carry" and make all channels "must carry" within their OTA coverage areas with NO payment to any local station for the feeds. Satellite carriers are doing stations a favor by carrying their signals to the station's viewers ... that favor should not be repaid by receiving a bill or having carriage refused.


I will have to read more up on the subject in the legal forum.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dennispap

Adam Richey said:


> The February 2009 announcement has been given by the Dish Network CSR's themselves, but there are several markets being launched on Eastern Arc on the 19th according to a post from somebody else. If that's true, some major markets that include Cincinnati and Louisville would get HD locals.


From another post...

Eastern Arc Market Launches-
16 Markets to be Converted on 11/19/08

Jacksonville - new HD market
Lexington - new HD market
Cincinnati - new HD market
Little Rock - new HD market
Springfield, MO - new HD market
Charleston, WV - new HD market
Harrisburg - new HD market
Louisville - new HD market
Austin - existing HD market
Wichita Falls (including Montague County which receives both Dallas and Wichita Falls locals) - new HD market


----------



## James Long

joenhre said:


> If a person can not receive a decent signal from a local Affiliate OTA with an antenna, shouldn't it fall on the affiliate station to either improve their signal, or lose their exclusive rights to that person?
> 
> Once again if a viewer can not receive a decent signal from their "local" affiliate,
> wouldn't that person fall out of the "local viewing area" of that affiliate, meaning that their first run exclusive no longer applies?


Written into the law that allows distants are provisions that if the local affiliate cannot deliver the "distant" network feed can be used. The trouble is that the law doesn't care if the signal is HD or SD ... the content is considered provided (and protected) even if your local station is providing it in SD.



> It is the only way that DISH and DirecTV can legally provide the content ... which leaves them with the choice of providing a thousand local channels or none (or operating illegally, as DISH did). DISH and DirecTV can make that all or none decision on a market by market basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course that's not a good solution for anyone, their would be many unhappy customers either way.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it is the current situation. If DISH or DirecTV want to carry one station in a given market they must offer carriage to all stations in a given market. Stations can refuse to be carried, charge money for carriage or "force" carriage by choosing "must-carry" (and receive no compensation). Satellite carriers can pay stations but stations cannot pay satellite carriers. If it were not for the "must carry" laws there would be a lot of small stations not on satellite, and still up to 210 copies of the same network channels. "Must carry" makes it fair for the non-network affiliates.


----------



## joenhre

James Long said:


> Unfortunately it is the current situation. If DISH or DirecTV want to carry one station in a given market they must offer carriage to all stations in a given market. Stations can refuse to be carried, charge money for carriage or "force" carriage by choosing "must-carry" (and receive no compensation). Satellite carriers can pay stations but stations cannot pay satellite carriers. If it were not for the "must carry" laws there would be a lot of small stations not on satellite, and still up to 210 copies of the same network channels. "Must carry" makes it fair for the non-network affiliates.


Well like I said, I'm one of those customers who is not happy with the way things are now.That's why I will be reading more into the laws and then contacting my representatives.In reality, I will most likely just be wasting my time.

210+ or 1000+ channels, what will Satellite providers do in the future?They will surely need to launch more satellites, and then customers would need more, bigger, or possibly even movable dishes like the old C/KU band systems, to enable them to receive their programming.This will make it even harder on the already struggling local installers.There will be even more varied dish setups across the country.

All this to protect the "exclusive first run" rights of some local affiliates and some unique local programming.


----------



## James Long

DISH will do well with the use of spotbeams. While neither DISH nor DirecTV managed to get all 210 markets up in SD and are both working their way through adding HD signals, the use of spotbeams allows a lot of reuse.

Fixed aimed dishes receiving multiple satellite locations that are already available and are being installed today should be enough to provide for the future, so the guys on the ground shouldn't worry too much (especially DISH installers aiming at all DBS satellite arcs). It is the satellites in the sky that are getting more complicated.


----------



## david_jr

James Long said:


> Written into the law that allows distants are provisions that if the local affiliate cannot deliver the "distant" network feed can be used. The trouble is that the law doesn't care if the signal is HD or SD ... the content is considered provided (and protected) even if your local station is providing it in SD.


Apparently the law doesn't care if the signal is watchable (HD or SD) either. If you're in the DMA, you're in the DMA... No "distants" for you!! Waiver? Fugettaboutit. I would speculate that most people in that situation have no access to cable either so if the sat co doesn't carry your locals too bad.


----------



## James Long

No. If you can't receive OTA channels at your location you will either get your DMA's channels (if provided by your satellite carrier) or distants (if provided by your satellite carrier). Cable has a completely different set of rules that is based more on what is receivable OTA and can actually allow stations from outside the DMA.

Not really the point of this thread ... so let's get back to the topic.


----------



## fire2thesky

"Local Markets Confirmed For November 19th
DMA #50: Louisville, KY"

Does that mean Local Channel HD Service is scheduled to be added on November 19th for the Louisville Area?


----------



## jrcart

I noticed that the Little Rock/Pine Bluff Ar locals were listed for Nov. 19th. Is this only available for dishes pointed at the eastern arc? My understanding is that only new customers can get this is that right?


----------



## Adam Richey

November 19th is the projected date for Louisville, KY local HD channels to become available. As for the Little Rock HD locals, I'm pretty sure that existing customers can call to upgrade their system in order to receive their HD locals.


----------



## Ray_Clum

All of these new adds and still no Indianapolis. All contracts are signed, it's apparently a space/bandwidth constraint.


----------



## BobaBird

Indianapolis is on this list for next year. I won't be adding these 2/09 markets to the EKB list because I consider predictions from CSRs to be no more reliable than those made by local dealers.


----------



## sohel009

my old post of this but couldn't find it. Here's just a concise list of HD local markets NOT on Dish Network yet as opposed to what they carry now. I have seperated the ones that are uplinked since they are more than likely coming sooner rather than later. I tried to label as many of the cities that I could that I knew are in line for local HD by the end of the year, and the rankings are based on Nielsen's 2008-2009 DMA rankings. Much thanks to Tony for his HUGE Dish User database


----------



## festivus

BobaBird said:


> Indianapolis is on this list for next year. I won't be adding these 2/09 markets to the EKB list because I consider predictions from CSRs to be no more reliable than those made by local dealers.


Any rumors about Columbus Ohio? Sorry, just noticed the Feb 09 comment. I sure hope so...


----------



## Radner

Adam Richey said:


> Local Markets Confirmed For November 19th
> 
> DMA #41: Harrisburg / Lancester / Lebanon / York, PA


Yeah!   :hurah: :grin: :lol:


----------



## TUKIN18S

Argh! Cedar Rapids, IA isn't even being thought of yet....that sucks!


----------



## tonybradley

TUKIN18S said:


> Argh! Cedar Rapids, IA isn't even being thought of yet....that sucks!


Any additional information on the Locals that were confirmed for tomorrow, 11/19? Are they still on track?

I just signed up for Dish to receive my Locals in HD (Charleston/Huntington) when they become available. As a new subscriber with the Vip 722 DVR and the TurboHD Bronze package (I will have the SD Locals at first).....is there anything else (equipment wise) that will be needed to pick up the locals that the installer may not install with my initial setup?


----------



## Bill R

tonybradley said:


> Any additional information on the Locals that were confirmed for tomorrow, 11/19? Are they still on track?


Quite frankly, I never seen where they were CONFIRMED.

Until DISH issues a press release and turns them on they "are rumored to be added on 11/19", IMO. I do hope that the rumor is true since my HD locals are finally uplinked (at least three or the "big four" are). I did ask a local dealer and he said that he did get something about them (but I didn't see the actual information).


----------



## tonybradley

Bill R said:


> Quite frankly, I never seen where they were CONFIRMED.
> 
> Until DISH issues a press release and turns them on they "are rumored to be added on 11/19", IMO. I do hope that the rumor is true since my HD locals are finally uplinked (at least three or the "big four" are). I did ask a local dealer and he said that he did get something about them (but I didn't see the actual information).


First post says "CONFIRMED". I'm new to DBS TALK. I assumed someone in the "know" posted that.


----------



## phrelin

tonybradley said:


> First post says "CONFIRMED". I'm new to DBS TALK. I assumed someone in the "know" posted that.


I know when something has actually happened as soon as someone here starts complaining that it isn't working right. Otherwise, I assume that everything that is discussed for the future is coming..._soon_.


----------



## ally68

Springfield, MO – new HD market

This is my market If it does convert on 11-19-2008 Will I need anything else?
I have the vip722 and they installed a new dish like 8 months ago?


----------



## Bill R

tonybradley said:


> First post says "CONFIRMED". I'm new to DBS TALK. I assumed someone in the "know" posted that.


To me, a post with no link back to a source is rumor. Someone posted it and I HOPE that it is true but it has not really been confirmed as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bill R

ally68 said:


> Springfield, MO - new HD market
> 
> This is my market If it does convert on 11-19-2008 Will I need anything else?
> I have the vip722 and they installed a new dish like 8 months ago?


You most likely have a 1000.2 dish. That points to 110, 119,and 129. From the uplink report the new markets are going to be on the 77 degree satellite (I did not check for yours). If so, you will not be able to get them with your current setup.

I have NO idea how DISH is going to handle the new markets since they are saying that new 1000.4 dish (eastern arc) installs are for NEW customers only.

You could do what James and I have done and add a dish for the new slot yourself or pay an installer to put one up. Another option is to wait until next year when your market is "officially" allowed to get 1000.4 dishes. The 1000.4 dish gets the 61.5, 72.7, and 77 degree satellites and has all the channels (except locals) that the 1000.2 "western arc" (110, 119 and 129) dish gets. You must have a purple smartcard to get channels from 72.7 and 77.

Both the 1000.2 and 1000.4 dish allow you to add a forth slot by putting up another dish with a DishPro LNB and connecting a cable from that dish to the "LNB in" on the 1000.2 or 1000.4.


----------



## dishlover2

Radner said:


> Yeah!   :hurah: :grin: :lol:


updates for the projected confirmed markets nov 19 do they take effect 12:00am november 18/turning into nov 19 at 12am is that when the new hd simulcasts take effect?


----------



## James Long

If anything is activated on the 19th it will likely be in the afternoon ... and unknown to CSRs until Thursday.


----------



## ally68

Yes looks like I have 1000.2 110 119 129 are the sat I get now so I am screwed even tho I just got my hd pakage like 2 months ago.


----------



## Bill R

Ally68, 

Like most customers that are, hopefully, having their market's HD locals turned on tomorrow you will NOT be able to get them unless you have a dish pointing at the 77 degree satellite.


----------



## ally68

So what is the point of adding them then? will they be eventual turn on or will we never get them?


----------



## James Long

"Eventual" can be used to describe any market that isn't available. Being uplinked is one step closer - but we've seen "uplinked" go away.

Normally DISH puts up channels when they are expecting to add them - partially as a negotiation tactic and partially to truly test the feeds. There have been times when channels were put up and turned on the same day and times where channels were put up and never made available. But uplinking is still a positive step.

No channel has ever been made available without an uplink.


----------



## dishlover2

ally68 said:


> So what is the point of adding them then? will they be eventual turn on or will we never get them?


wait a second i have the eastern arc dish pointed at 61.5 so that means people will also pick up programming at 77 degrees 2 dish 500 antennas


----------



## James Long

People with a "true" Eastern Arc setup have a 1000.4 dish aimed at 61.5°/72°/77° ... if you just are looking at 61.5° (or 61.5°/72°) over there you don't have a full Eastern Arc setup.


----------



## ally68

James Long said:


> "Eventual" can be used to describe any market that isn't available. Being uplinked is one step closer - but we've seen "uplinked" go away.
> 
> Normally DISH puts up channels when they are expecting to add them - partially as a negotiation tactic and partially to truly test the feeds. There have been times when channels were put up and turned on the same day and times where channels were put up and never made available. But uplinking is still a positive step.
> 
> No channel has ever been made available without an uplink.


Really what I meant was even if they add them us current users cant get them well we ever get them or will everone have to upgrade or will they mirror them?


----------



## Bill R

ally68 said:


> Really what I meant was even if they add them us current users can't get them. Will we ever get them or will everyone have to upgrade or will they mirror them?


DISH does not tell us what their long term plans are but from what they are doing we can speculate on what they are going to do. Here is my guess: All the markets that have been uplinked to the 77 or 61.5 satellite will eventually be "officially" part of DISH's eastern arc markets. Some that are duplicated on the western arc will stay that way for a while. Some time in the future DISH will allow existing customers (right now 1000.4 dishes are only going to NEW customers) to get a 1000.4 dish and will very likely have an program where customers can get the dish at a reduced cost or perhaps at no cost if you commit to stay a customer for two years. For those that want their HD locals NOW (or as soon as they are turned on) that is where it gets murky. I have no idea of how DISH will handle existing customers request for a dish to be able to get their HD locals. They BETTER have some plans for those customers because a lot of customers have been waiting a long time. A Charlie Chat showed that our market would be added in 2006, it never happened, our HD locals are finally uplinked this month (but not available as I write this).

I wish that DISH would put something in writing as to what their plans are for existing customers. Keeping customers in the dark does not benefit anyone.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

So, I noticed the Lexington, KY market is now on the 11/19/2008 list. Does that mean when I get home today, I should have those available?


----------



## Bill R

nostalgiaguru said:


> So, I noticed the Lexington, KY market is now on the 11/19/2008 list. Does that mean when I get home today, I should have those available?


Do you have a DISH pointed at the 77 degree satellite? If not, you will not get the Lexington HD locals when they become available.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

Bill R said:


> Do you have a DISH pointed at the 77 degree satellite? If not, you will not get the Lexington HD locals when they become available.


Heck, I don't know. They only installed my 722 and a new corresponding dish a couple of months ago, butI had been with Dish's SD and Local Channel package for 2-3 years.


----------



## tonybradley

I think the big question now is.....how do we know if those markets for 11/19 go live tonight? I rescheduled my installation for today until 12/5. I'm waiting to see what happens here. If they go live today, then I'll contact Dish and make sure I get the correct dish and it's pointed correctly. But, the big reason I'm looking to move from D* to E* was the information in this thread that I "thought" was accurate.

On AVS, if someone posts a "CONFIRMED" Date, the moderators will delete or close the thread if it's not actually confirmed. Color me stupid for thinking the same would have been done to this thread if those dates really were not Confirmed!! It's a wait and see game now.


----------



## nostalgiaguru

So, I can tell what dish I have under Menu, correct?


----------



## tonybradley

I just went to www.dishnetwork.com and checked what Local stations were availble. Charleston/Huntington says live 11/19 per this thread. Now, when I check my Zip Code, it is showing ABC and FOX as HD on channels 5200 and 5203.

So, I guess they did go live today!!!!!!!

Question now is.....why only Fox and ABC. Wonder why not CBS and NBC?


----------



## nostalgiaguru

tonybradley said:


> I just went to www.dishnetwork.com and checked what Local stations were availble. Charleston/Huntington says live 11/19 per this thread. Now, when I check my Zip Code, it is showing ABC and FOX as HD on channels 5200 and 5203.
> 
> So, I guess they did go live today!!!!!!!
> 
> Question now is.....why only Fox and ABC. Wonder why not CBS and NBC?


It my area, Lex, KY, it's only NBC and ABC.


----------



## tonybradley

nostalgiaguru said:


> It my area, Lex, KY, it's only NBC and ABC.


I don't have mine installed yet, so can't check. Can you actually see your channels?


----------



## Herdfan

tonybradley said:


> I just went to www.dishnetwork.com and checked what Local stations were availble. Charleston/Huntington says live 11/19 per this thread. Now, when I check my Zip Code, it is showing ABC and FOX as HD on channels 5200 and 5203.
> 
> So, I guess they did go live today!!!!!!!
> 
> Question now is.....why only Fox and ABC. Wonder why not CBS and NBC?


My guess would be DISH has an agreement with Sinclair and not Gray. And well CBS is controlled by the AC.


----------



## James Long

nostalgiaguru said:


> So, I can tell what dish I have under Menu, correct?


MENU 6-1-1. Then "Point Dish". All of your satellites received will be listed there.


----------



## Adam Richey

I have removed the 8 markets just launched today from the list as well. Anybody in Springfield, Missouri is gonna be a bit disappointed. Dish Network only added standard definition locals to the Eastern Arc for right now.


----------



## dishlover2

Heres what i heard for those on 61.5 hd dish 77 locals in other words if your 61.5 dish in the east is skewed 4 77 degrees wl so far according to an email a csr got from tech support their database says 
8.1 nbc
27.1 abc 
43.1 fox


----------



## dishlover2

dishlover2 said:


> Heres what i heard for those on 61.5 hd dish 77 locals in other words if your 61.5 dish in the east is skewed 4 77 degrees wl so far according to an email a csr got from tech support their database says
> 8.1 nbc
> 27.1 abc
> 43.1 fox


i'll email dish and find out these launches


----------



## dishlover2

yes harrisburg is confirmed some customers might need a skew readjustment so you can view 77 assigned locals for those locals mentioned yesterday my source is the address broker page

8-1 wgal hd nbc possibly weather plus on 8-2
27 whtm hd abc
43 wpmt hd fox

and sure enough these came up


it seeems my 61.5 dish needs skewing to view 77west locals


----------



## CorpITGuy

Little Rock is still uplinked but it has not been launched. Might want to add it back in.


----------



## tonybradley

If Dish Network's Website shows the Local HD channels as being available now, does that mean they are truly available to view with the correct dish and alignment? I am not sure if this will take a few days for the channels to be active, etc., but their Website now shows the channels that are "Available"...only two HD Locals for Charleston/Huntington.


----------



## Bill R

dishlover2 said:


> yes harrisburg is confirmed some customers might need a skew readjustment so you can view 77 assigned locals for those locals mentioned yesterday my source is the address broker page
> 
> 8-1 wgal hd nbc possibly weather plus on 8-2
> 27 whtm hd abc
> 43 wpmt hd fox
> 
> and sure enough these came up
> 
> it seeems my 61.5 dish needs skewing to view 77west locals


You can't "skew" a 61.5 dish to get the 77 degree satellite. You have to re-aim it (the azimuth and elevation WILL be different). If you are getting any other channels from 61.5 (like national HD channels) you will lose them. Most customers will either need a different dish (a 1000.4 to get the eastern arc) or an additional dish.

And channels with numbers like 8-2 (WGAL's weather plus) are NOT available via satellite. You can get them via the OTA tuner if you are within OTA range of the station.


----------



## bthessel

Bill R said:


> You can't "skew" a 61.5 dish to get the 77 degree satellite. You have to re-aim it (the azimuth and elevation WILL be different). If you are getting any other channels from 61.5 (like national HD channels) you will lose them. Most customers will either need a different dish (a 1000.4 to get the eastern arc) or an additional dish.
> 
> And channels with numbers like 8-2 (WGAL's weather plus) are NOT available via satellite. You can get them via the OTA tuner if you are within OTA range of the station.


Bill,

Did we get the Cincinnati locals or not? Dish website says 5, 9, and 19 are available in HD but I did not see them on my receiver when I checked this morning before I left home.


----------



## Bill R

bthessel said:


> Bill,
> 
> Did we get the Cincinnati locals or not? Dish website says 5, 9, and 19 are available in HD but I did not see them on my receiver when I checked this morning before I left home.


Yes, they became available yesterday afternoon and they look real good. WXIX-HD (19) has a slight lip sync problem. I sent an email to the uplink center to get that corrected. WRKC-HD (12) is missing because Newport LLC has not come to an agreement with DISH.

You will not see the Cincinnati HD channels (5160 - 5163) in your guide if you don't have a dish pointing at the 77 degree satellite.


----------



## bthessel

Bill R said:


> Yes, they became available yesterday afternoon and they look real good. WXIX-HD (19) has a slight lip sync problem. I sent an email to the uplink center to get that corrected. WRKC-HD (12) is missing because Newport LLC has not come to an agreement with DISH.
> 
> You will not see the Cincinnati HD channels (5160 - 5163) in your guide if you don't have a dish pointing at the 77 degree satellite.


So if I do a check switch and see 129, 119, and 110 I am out of luck? Errr, Why do I feel like every time an improvement on Dish happens it ends up costing me more money. How much is a second dish pointed at 77 gonna cost me? It may be cheaper to give up my two 622's and go to D*.


----------



## James Long

If you homebrew a solution the second dish could cost you $100 (more or less).
Have you called DISH? They may have a better price (or not).


----------



## dishlover2

Bill R said:


> You can't "skew" a 61.5 dish to get the 77 degree satellite. You have to re-aim it (the azimuth and elevation WILL be different). If you are getting any other channels from 61.5 (like national HD channels) you will lose them. Most customers will either need a different dish (a 1000.4 to get the eastern arc) or an additional dish.
> 
> And channels with numbers like 8-2 (WGAL's weather plus) are NOT available via satellite. You can get them via the OTA tuner if you are within OTA range of the station.


in fact nbc weather plus merged with the weather channel in atlanta nbc universal bought them


----------



## dishlover2

dishlover2 said:


> in fact nbc weather plus merged with the weather channel in atlanta nbc universal bought them


interesting channel addition dish could add them exclusively:d


----------



## bthessel

James Long said:


> If you homebrew a solution the second dish could cost you $100 (more or less).
> Have you called DISH? They may have a better price (or not).


Haven't called them yet but I did just chat with support. They told me they just had to add them to my account and they would show up in a few minutes. I specifically asked about my setup and if I should get them and he said yes, no further dishes would be required?????

Edit: After a check switch and a guide reload 30 minutes after chatting I can confirm nope, no HD locals.


----------



## dishlover2

bthessel said:


> Haven't called them yet but I did just chat with support. They told me they just had to add them to my account and they would show up in a few minutes. I specifically asked about my setup and if I should get them and he said yes, no further dishes would be required?????
> 
> Edit: After a check switch and a guide reload 30 minutes after chatting I can confirm nope, no HD locals.


it looks as though at this point were supposed to get a dish 1000 whatever and no longer needing two dishes


----------



## bthessel

dishlover2 said:


> it looks as though at this point were supposed to get a dish 1000 whatever and no longer needing two dishes


I have a dish 1000 something, I think the first one they came out with. I am going to call them today and see what's up.


----------



## dennispap

dishlover2 said:


> in fact nbc weather plus merged with the weather channel in atlanta nbc universal bought them


NBC Shutting Down Weather Plus
By Michele Greppi

The sun is setting on NBC Weather Plus, the 4-year-old digital joint venture between NBC and affiliated local stations, which programmed the 24/7 local weather service on their digital channels. The service was one of the first digital projects conceived as a way for a network and its affiliates to work together to create new revenue streams.

NBC News President Steve Capus informed the on- and off-air Weather Plus staff headquartered at CNBC facilities in Englewood, N.J., Tuesday morning that the operation would be phased out in stages through the end of the year.

Click on the link to read the entire story.
http://www.tvweek.com/news/2008/10/nbc_shutting_down_weather_plus.php


----------



## Jim5506

News is over a month old.


----------



## dishlover2

bthessel said:


> I have a dish 1000 something, I think the first one they came out with. I am going to call them today and see what's up.


cincinatti appears to fall under the new 61.5 72. 77

no second dish needed let them know you have an interest in getting hd locals and make it clear that you can not get hd locals wherever they were speculatively supposed to land in your viewing dma but ends up some where else check your active sllots i came across a lady that toldme my hbg dma was at 77 and long story short my previous installer mustve thou ght that my locals would land at 61.5 but not the case and complained but nicely and went through tech dept at first i had been told no dishes changing out but after checking slots my suspicions were perceptive
your s could be a sw glitch but it could involve an antenna reorient\\\

now i have the 1000 super dish no more 2 dishes 4 me too bad that may be supply wise low on the one dish that handled 3 slots

the question is what slots do u have by you 110 119 129 or 118.7 etc as far as current sat viewings


----------



## Bill R

bthessel said:


> I have a dish 1000 something, I think the first one they came out with. I am going to call them today and see what's up.


In our market (Cincinnati), you likely have a 1000.2 dish. If was FAR from the first one that they came out with (the first dish was a dish 300, then the dish 500, after that the "superdishes" and then the 1000.2).

There are two options for DISH subscribers in our area to get their satellite delivered HD local channels. First, and most likely option, is that dish replaces the dish 1000.2 with a dish 1000.4 thats looks at the 61.5, 72.2, and 77 degree satellite. Second option is that DISH adds a second dish (a dish 500) aimed at the 77 degree satellite. Which option you get depends on your line of site (to the eastern arc) and whatever other dish receivers you have (older receivers can not get signals from 72.7 or 77 because a MPEG4 receiver is required). Also a purple smart card is required in the receiver).

MOST people are getting the dish upgrade for free (depends in your customer standing) and, usually, there is a two year commitment if there is no charge.

Only three satellite delivered local HD channels are available in our market (WKRC is a holdout due to lack of their parent company, Newport LLC, not having an agreement with DISH).

The Cincinnati HD locals look very good. This weekend I plan to do a lot of comparison between the HD OTA and the satellite delivered feeds on sporting events. Those events have the most critical bandwidth requirements and are a good way to judge picture quality.


----------



## dishlover2

Bill R said:


> In the our market (Cincinnati), you likely have a 1000.2 dish. If was FAR from the first one that they came out with (the first dish was a dish 300, then the dish 500, after that the "superdishes" and then the 1000.2).
> 
> There are two options for DISH subscribers in our area to get their satellite delivered HD local channels. First, and most likely option, is that dish replaces the dish 1000.2 with a dish 1000.4 thats looks at the 61.5, 72.2, and 77 degree satellite. Second option is that DISH adds a second dish (a dish 500) aimed at the 77 degree satellite. Which option you get depends on your line of site (to the eastern arc) and whatever other dish receivers you have (older receivers can not get signals from 72.7 or 77 because a MPEG4 receiver is required). Also a purple smart card is required in the receiver).
> 
> MOST people are getting the dish upgrade for free (depends in your customer standing) and, usually, there is a two year commitment if there is no charge.
> 
> Only three satellite delivered local HD channels are available in our market (WKRC is a holdout due to lack of their parent company, Newport LLC, not having an agreement with DISH).
> 
> The Cincinnati HD locals look very good. This weekend I plan to do a lot of comparison between the HD OTA and the satellite delivered feeds on sporting events. Those events have the most critical bandwidth requirements and are a good way to judge picture quality.


im in an usual situation here in lancaster county my part of town can not even recieve whp 21 cbs or my netwok 21.2 off hd decoder via ota but 15 now cw before clear channel bought them was cbs late 80s but my point is whp in harrisburg 21 whp is out of my reach totally that is why harrisburg at one time had 2 cbss i wish cbs in philladelphia could be recieved as significantly viewed like the clause cablevision msos have anyway cbs 21on dish is sd my cable used to carry kyw 3 during the time nbc owned it and wcau used to be cbs channel 10
to bad kyw doesnt hae a rlyfor my area to view hd on a seperate channel due to 3 not reaching here yet morgantown berks county im 8 miles west of berks county and berks morgantown pa is philadelphia dma and yet they get nbc 10 and wgal 8 thats right 2 nbc stations channel 8 isnt connected to reading how screwy dmas need re drawing imo


----------



## dishlover2

dishlover2 said:


> im in an usual situation here in lancaster county my part of town can not even recieve whp 21 cbs or my netwok 21.2 off hd decoder via ota but 15 now cw before clear channel bought them was cbs late 80s but my point is whp in harrisburg 21 whp is out of my reach totally that is why harrisburg at one time had 2 cbss i wish cbs in philladelphia could be recieved as significantly viewed like the clause cablevision msos have anyway cbs 21on dish is sd my cable used to carry kyw 3 during the time nbc owned it and wcau used to be cbs channel 10
> too bad kyw doesnt have a translator for my area to view hd on a seperate channel due to 3 not reaching here yet morgantown berks county im 8 miles west of berks county and berks morgantown pa is in the philadelphia dma and yet they get nbc 10 and wgal 8 thats right 2 nbc stations channel 8 isnt connected to reading how screwy dmas need re drawing imo


my final point is newport needs agreements reached before the 2-17-09 deadlineIiwant my cbs in hd toot sweet whp 21 and also wgal 8 you can not get in berks county that is in lancaster york hbg under the dma map but on antenna/cable


----------



## dishlover2

dishlover2 said:


> it looks as though at this point were supposed to get a dish 1000 whatever and no longer needing two dishes


1000.4 covers 61.5 72.7 77

615/77 hd channels
72.7 all regular core programming mirrored dish 500 that covered 110/119

in other words 2 locations are 4 hd only at this point as opossed to dish 500 some hd like 110 and 119 but with dish 500 2 slots were/are for regular digital sd channels this 1000.4 ties into mpeg 4 as it has been posted before but bears reiiterating


----------



## Bill R

Dishlover2,

"4" is not the same as "for". Your sentences just run on and on. PLEASE, PLEASE, use some punctuation and proper word usage.


----------



## dishlover2

dishlover2 said:


> in fact nbc weather plus merged with the weather channel in atlanta nbc universal bought them


Now I see why the second 61.5 dish couldnt be skewed only if hd was located also at 72.7 but no 77 programming hypothetically speaking wouldve meant no more sd channels unless the installed elected to keep up the old 500 up to but then again duplicative copies lets use jacksonville locals wtlv 12 nbc sd/hd simultaneously as well as wjxx abc 25

had the dish 500 dish stayed but a blessing narrowing it down to one dish


----------



## James Long

I'm not completely understanding your self quoting posts ...
So I'll take a step back and describe what IS possible.

Existing setup:
SD locals and nationals from 119°/110° on a Dish500
- HD from 61.5° - 129° not available (line of sight issues)

HD/SD locals added to 61.5° - no changes required to existing

HD/SD locals added to 77° - options:
1) If no SD receivers (all ViP w/new purple card) you can home brew your own EA setup with existing dishes (aim Dish500 at 61.5°/72° and your second dish at 77°) - or get a 1000.4 EA dish and have it all on one dish.
2) If SD receivers remain (3xx/5xx/etc) or there are missing locals on EA you will have to add a third dish for 77° or get a 1000.4 EA dish and use the 77° and 61.5° outputs to feed a DPP44 with 119°/110° coming from a Dish500
3) If no SD receivers (all ViP w/new purple card) and there are missing local on EA you can also install a 1000.4 EA dish and feed 110° or 119° into the input connector on the 1000.4 (without separate DPP44). If you have a DPP44 you can mix and match as needed.

If you're really good and lucky you may be able to skew a Dish500 and get 72° and 61.5° but I would not expect high signal levels. 77° is close enough to 72° that you are likely to pick up both on the same LNB (causing interference) before being able to pick up 77° not 72° and keep 61.5° on the other LNB.

For those getting HD from 129° (a Dish1000 110°/119°/129° setup) a dish for just 77° could be set up (or a 61.5° could be moved over to 77°).


----------



## dishlover2

James Long said:


> I'm not completely understanding your self quoting posts ...
> So I'll take a step back and describe what IS possible.
> 
> Existing setup:
> SD locals and nationals from 119°/110° on a Dish500
> - HD from 61.5° - 129° not available (line of sight issues)
> 
> HD/SD locals added to 61.5° - no changes required to existing
> 
> HD/SD locals added to 77° - options:
> 1) If no SD receivers (all ViP w/new purple card) you can home brew your own EA setup with existing dishes (aim Dish500 at 61.5°/72° and your second dish at 77°) - or get a 1000.4 EA dish and have it all on one dish.
> 2) If SD receivers remain (3xx/5xx/etc) or there are missing locals on EA you will have to add a third dish for 77° or get a 1000.4 EA dish and use the 77° and 61.5° outputs to feed a DPP44 with 119°/110° coming from a Dish500
> 3) If no SD receivers (all ViP w/new purple card) and there are missing local on EA you can also install a 1000.4 EA dish and feed 110° or 119° into the input connector on the 1000.4 (without separate DPP44). If you have a DPP44 you can mix and match as needed.
> 
> If you're really good and lucky you may be able to skew a Dish500 and get 72° and 61.5° but I would not expect high signal levels. 77° is close enough to 72° that you are likely to pick up both on the same LNB (causing interference) before being able to pick up 77° not 72° and keep 61.5° on the other LNB.
> 
> For those getting HD from 129° (a Dish1000 110°/119°/129° setup) a dish for just 77° could be set up (or a 61.5° could be moved over to 77°).


I replied to the wrong quote, sorry


----------



## bthessel

Bill R said:


> In the our market (Cincinnati), you likely have a 1000.2 dish. If was FAR from the first one that they came out with...


Sorry, I wasn't clear, I meant the first 1000 series, but yes I think you are correct that it is a 1000.2.


----------



## ZBoomer

There was a plain dish "1000" before the 1000.2. It was a little smaller, had a DPP twin, and a DP dual; it had outputs for up to two receivers. This is what I got when I had Dish installed in Dec. '07.

The 1000.2 came out a little later, was a tad bigger, and a 3-LNB assembly with built-in switch for up to 3 receivers. My brother got this a short time after I got the first 1000.

Both receive 110, 119, and 129.


----------



## jclewter79

For those of us in the Sherman/Ada market I have emailed with someone at KXII, he says that they have seen no definitive release date for the HD locals in our market. He says the only thing he has seen from E* is "by the end of the year". I have not specifically asked but it sounds like there are no contract problems or anything like that on KXII's end. He said that I could email back in a few weeks to check back. As of right now I have not been able to get any kind of answer from anybody about this from KTEN.


----------



## Bill R

To me it would make a lot of sense to put the Texas (and west of there) local HD channels on the 129 satellite. Ciel2 (which launches on Dec 10th to that slot) will have lots of spot beam capacity and I think towards the end of January or early February we will see a lot of "western arc" HD locals added.


----------



## jclewter79

Bill R said:


> To me it would make a lot of sense to put the Texas (and west of there) local HD channels on the 129 satellite. Ciel2 (which launches on Dec 10th to that slot) will have lots of spot beam capacity and I think towards the end of January or early February we will see a lot of "western arc" HD locals added.


That would make all kinds of sense, being as how all the current HD customers in the Sherman/Ada market have 1000.2's. But, Sherman/Ada was just made into an "Eastern Arc" market so, I don't know what the plans are. I do know that when Sherman/Ada HD was uplinked it was uplinked at 61.5.


----------



## Bobby H

James Long said:


> Existing setup:
> SD locals and nationals from 119°/110° on a Dish500
> - HD from 61.5° - 129° not available (line of sight issues)


I'm a little confused. Isn't 129° higher in the sky than 61.5° or do I have that backward?

I'm a little concerned myself about possible line of sight issues in picking up the 61.5° satellite for adding HD local channels (when most or all the channels in the Lawton-Fort Sill market become available). My next door neighbors have some fairly tall trees along the fence line of their back yard and that may block some of the view of the South-eastern sky where 61.5° is oriented from my part of the country. If it is positioned higher in the sky than I thought there may be no worries.

The point could be moot if Dish sticks with only offering 1 of our local channels in HD. I'll probably get a good outdoor antenna, such as a ClearStream 4, instead.

I e-mailed general managers of KFDX in Wichita Falls, OK and KSWO in Lawton, OK. They have no knowledge of there being any sort of carriage disagreements with E* on carrying their channels in HD. They were also surprised to hear about KAUZ in Wichita Falls being picked up by E* in HD while only offering SD versions of the other channels.

The GM of KFDX is a Dish Network customer. She told me her NBC station and their sister station KJTL (FOX) would start broadcasting their DTV signals at full power sometime in December. If I can pick up those channels OTA just fine then I probably won't even bother getting a wing dish added to pick them up via satellite.


----------



## Bill R

Bobby H said:


> I'm a little confused. Isn't 129° higher in the sky than 61.5° or do I have that backward?


It depends on where you are. Here is the eastern U.S. 61.5 has a higher look angle (for me, about 40 degrees) than 129 (for me, 26 degrees).


----------



## James Long

... and as you move further East of BillR the angles get worse for 129°.

Looking at where an EA dish points from Washington DC is nearly straight south. Eastern Arc could be "Southern Arc" along the coast. The western satellites, 129° and especially 148°, are not easy/impossible to get.


----------



## dishlover2

Ok it appears that any day now IF i have it straight locals in hd are at 77 degrees but I Noticed sd locals in harrisburg are at 72.7 i checked on the info screen with one station thats still in sd broadcast eg whp cbs 21 i know the hd versions are uplinked but not marked as hd what i need clairified specfically are all my locals specifically on 77 regardless or what I said about hd locals on their way down to get simulcast in hd in other words my understanding all channels in sd are 72.7 like i thought in short now it seems all my locals are now in 77 instead of non hd being on 72.7
thanks in advance


----------



## Bill R

dishlover2 said:


> my understanding all channels in sd are 72.7 like i thought in short now it seems all my locals are now in 77 instead of non hd being on 72.7
> thanks in advance


DISH moved all of the SD locals channels that were on 72.7 to 77.

The updated list for the 77 degree satellite is here: http://www.dishuser.org/77list.php

The updated list for the 72.7 degree satellite is here http://www.dishuser.org/72list.php


----------



## dishlover2

Adam Richey said:


> Hey everybody. I wanted to just edit my old post of this but couldn't find it. Here's just a concise list of HD local markets NOT on Dish Network yet as opposed to what they carry now. I have seperated the ones that are uplinked since they are more than likely coming sooner rather than later. I tried to label as many of the cities that I could that I knew are in line for local HD by the end of the year, and the rankings are based on Nielsen's 2008-2009 DMA rankings. Much thanks to Tony for his HUGE Dish User database that I used to confirm this information. Of course, anybody with any updates about what markets may be planned that aren't marked or any other status updates is welcome to post any information they have. I will do my best to keep this list up-to-date as well.
> 
> 
> Local Markets Uplinked or W/ Definite Launch Date
> None
> 
> 
> Local Markets NOT Available By DMA Rank
> DMA #25: Indianapolis, IN (February 2009)
> DMA #32: Columbus, OH (February 2009)
> DMA #42: Las Vegas, NV (4th Qtr 08)
> DMA #53: New Orleans, LA (4th Qtr 08)
> DMA #55: Fresno / Visalia, CA
> DMA #61: Tulsa, OK (PLANNED)
> DMA #64: Dayton, OH
> DMA #67: Roanoke / Lynchburg, VA
> DMA #68: Tucson, AZ (PLANNED)
> DMA #69: Wichita / Hutchinson, KS
> DMA #73: Toledo, OH
> DMA #74: Springfield, MO
> DMA #78: Paducah / Cape Girardeau, KY
> DMA #80: Rochester, NY
> DMA #83: Champaign / Springfield / Decatur, IL
> DMA #84: Shreveport / Bossier City, LA
> DMA #87: Harlingen / Brownsville / McAllen, TX
> DMA #88: Cedar Rapids / Waterloo / Iowa City, IA
> DMA #89: South Bend / Elkhart, IN (PLANNED)
> DMA #91: Colorado Springs / Pueblo, CO (PLANNED)
> DMA #92: Bristol, VA & Kingsport / Johnson City, TN
> DMA #95: Baton Rouge, LA
> DMA #96: Savannah, GA
> DMA #97: Davenport / Moline, IA
> DMA #98: El Paso, TX (PLANNED)
> DMA #99: Charleston, SC
> DMA #100: Ft. Smith / Fayetteville / Springdale, AR
> DMA #101: Johnstown / Altoona, PA
> DMA #102: Evansville, IN
> DMA #105: Tallahassee, FL
> DMA #107: Fort Wayne, IN
> DMA #108: Reno, NV (PLANNED)
> DMA #109: Youngstown, OH
> DMA #110: Tyler / Longview / Lufkin / Nacagdoches, TX
> DMA #111: Springfield / Holyoke, MA
> DMA #112: Boise, ID (PLANNED)
> DMA #113: Sioux Falls / Mitchell, SD
> DMA #115: Augusta, GA
> DMA #116: Peoria / Bloomington, IL
> DMA #117: Traverse City / Cadillac, MI
> DMA #118: Montgomery / Selma, AL
> DMA #119: Eugene, OR
> DMA #120: Fargo / Valley City, ND (PLANNED)
> DMA #121: Santa Barbara, CA
> DMA #122: Macon, GA
> DMA #123: Lafayette, LA
> DMA #124: Monterey / Salinas, CA
> DMA #125: Bakersfield, CA
> DMA #126: Yakima / Pasco / Richland, WA
> DMA #127: La Crosse / Eau Claire, WI (PLANNED)
> DMA #128: Columbus, GA
> DMA #129: Corpus Christi, TX
> DMA #130: Chico / Redding, CA
> DMA #131: Amarillo, TX
> DMA #132: Rockford, IL
> DMA #133: Columbus / Tupelo / West Point, MS
> DMA #134: Wilmington, NC
> DMA #135: Wausau / Rhinelander, WI
> DMA #136: Monroe / El Dorado, LA (PLANNED)
> DMA #138: Topeka, KS (PLANNED)
> DMA #139: Duluth / Superior, MN
> DMA #140: Medford / Klamath Falls, OR
> DMA #142: Palm Springs, CA
> DMA #143: Lubbock, TX
> DMA #144: Salisbury, MD
> DMA #146: Erie, PA
> DMA #147: Albany, GA
> DMA #148: Joplin, MO / Pittsburg, KS (PLANNED)
> DMA #149: Sioux City, IA
> DMA #151: Panama City, FL
> DMA #152: Terre Haute, IN
> DMA #153: Bangor, ME
> DMA #154: Rochester / Austin, MN & Mason City, IA
> DMA #155: Bluefield / Beckley / Oak Hill, WV
> DMA #156: Odessa / Midland, TX
> DMA #157: Binghamton, NY
> DMA #158: Bismarck / Minot / Dickenson, ND
> DMA #159: Wheeling, WV / Steubenville, OH
> DMA #160: Gainesville / Ocala, FL
> DMA #161: Sherman, TX / Ada, OK (PLANNED)
> DMA #162: Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID (PLANNED)
> DMA #163: Biloxi / Gulfport, MS
> DMA #164: Yuma, AZ / El Centro, CA
> DMA #165: Abilene / Sweetwater, TX (PLANNED)
> DMA #166: Missoula, MT (PLANNED)
> DMA #167: Hattiesburg / Laurel, MS
> DMA #168: Clarksburg / Weston, WV
> DMA #169: Utica, NY
> DMA #170: Billings, MT (PLANNED)
> DMA #172: Dothan, AL
> DMA #173: Jackson, TN
> DMA #174: Rapid City, SD (PLANNED)
> DMA #175: Elmira / Corning, NY
> DMA #176: Lake Charles, LA
> DMA #177: Watertown, NY
> DMA #178: Harrisonburg, VA
> DMA #179: Alexandria, LA
> DMA #180: Marquette, MI
> DMA #181: Jonesboro, AR
> DMA #182: Bowling Green, KY
> DMA #183: Charlottesville, VA
> DMA #184: Grand Junction / Montrose, CO (PLANNED)
> DMA #185: Meridian, MS
> DMA #186: Lima, OH
> DMA #187: Greenwood / Greenville, MS
> DMA #188: Laredo, TX
> DMA #189: Lafayette, IN
> DMA #190: Butte / Bozeman, MT (PLANNED)
> DMA #191: Great Falls, MT (PLANNED)
> DMA #192: Bend, OR
> DMA #193: Parkersburg, WV
> DMA #194: Twin Falls, ID
> DMA #195: Eureka, CA
> DMA #196: San Angelo, TX
> DMA #197: Casper / Riverton, WY (PLANNED)
> DMA #198: Cheyenne, WY / Scottsbluff, NE
> DMA #199: Mankato, MN
> DMA #200: Ottumwa, IA / Kirksville, MO
> DMA #201: St. Joseph, MO
> DMA #202: Fairbanks, AK
> DMA #203: Zanesville, OH
> DMA #204: Presque Isle, ME
> DMA #205: Victoria, TX
> DMA #206: Helena, MT
> DMA #207: Juneau, AK
> DMA #208: Alpena, MI
> DMA #209: North Platte, NE
> DMA #210: Glendive, MT
> 
> Anybody wanting a local channel list next to each market will not get it. Tony's Dish User webpage will tell you everything you want to know about what's available currently and what's currently uplinked. I just don't have enough time to do that, and I think there are plenty of other resources out there for that information. Just look up (for example) DMA Salisbury or DMA Victoria on Google, and that was the easiest way for me to get relevant results.


actually the tn tri cites dma

There also a Bristol tn believe it not in the same dma


----------



## TE_DSMIA

Bobby H said:


> All of these markets were planned to have HD local channels added 10/22. This is the result of today's up link:
> 
> DMA #71: Des Moines / Ames, IA *4 HD channels added*
> DMA #76: Omaha, NE *3 HD channels added*
> DMA #94: Waco / Temple / Bryan, TX *1 HD channel added (Temple)*
> DMA #106: Lincoln / Hastings / Kearney, NE *1 HD channel added (Lincoln)*
> DMA #137: Columbia / Jefferson City, MO *3 HD channels added*
> DMA #145: Wichita Falls, TX / Lawton, OK *nothing - missed out this time*
> DMA #171: Quincy, IL / Hannibal, MO *1 HD channel added (Hannibal)*
> 
> St. Louis also had four HD local channels added to 61.5° today.
> 
> There was a LOT of MPEG-4 SD channel additions.


Strange I'm in DSM IA and I don't see any new locals (HD) on my guide?

I have Turbo HD platinum with local package etc....


----------



## Bill R

TE_DSMIA said:


> Strange I'm in DSM IA and I don't see any new locals (HD) on my guide?
> 
> I have Turbo HD platinum with local package etc....


As I posted in the other thread you likely don't have a dish for 61.5. The Des Moines HD locals are on the 61.5 satellite (ch 5150 -5153) and you will not see them in your guide unless you have a dish pointing at that satellite and subscribe to your locals.


----------



## Grad

I see that the Macon market has nothing planned for it. Does anybody with knowledge of how Dish is progressing through the channels want to comment? Will Macon's HD channels go online anytime soon? Direct Tv now offers them and I am going to switch to Direct if Dish doesn't get their act together soon. I have been waiting for years to be able to watch network TV in HD and I am not going to wait another one.


----------



## dishlover2

ZBoomer said:


> Depends - if the channels are on a satellite you already receive, they will just appear (assuming you pay for locals.)
> 
> If on a separate satellite, a wing-dish would need to be installed to get them.


Some in the eastern arc could have it done putting one 1000.4 ask your technician if thats feasible in your area if you have one dish 500 dish 110/119

then the second one being removed completely too

as it was explained to me by tech support
61.5 hd core progamming
72 programming 119 mirror 77 110 need I say more

for those that in other words attempt to exercise the antenna option for hd locals lets just say shvia needs another revision so do dmas in one sense i'll follow up creating a thread about that

if thats the case then how come no distant net range space issues due to hd taking up 6 sd channels?


----------



## Adam Richey

I have the list updated with the recent launch of Tulsa, Oklahoma; Topeka, Kansas and South Bend, Indiana.


----------



## davethestalker

Nope, still no South Bend locals. According to a conversation I had with a CSR last night, the only HD local we are actually getting (Thursday/today) is channel 16. That is the one we need the least, it's the strongest out of the whole bunch


----------



## Hacker

Lexington Ky HD locals have been uploaded to the 77w sat.


----------



## James Long

davethestalker said:


> Nope, still no South Bend locals. According to a conversation I had with a CSR last night, the only HD local we are actually getting (Thursday/today) is channel 16. That is the one we need the least, it's the strongest out of the whole bunch


One HD local is better than none ... I've enjoyed having WNDU HD this past week. With their messed up OTA signal getting a clean satellite feed of WNDU is the most important for me. The other channels have better OTA signals.

I don't consider one channel a market ... but DirecTV only has two in this market (WSJV HD is also available).


----------



## davethestalker

James Long said:


> One HD local is better than none ... I've enjoyed having WNDU HD this past week. With their messed up OTA signal getting a clean satellite feed of WNDU is the most important for me. The other channels have better OTA signals.
> 
> I don't consider one channel a market ... but DirecTV only has two in this market (WSJV HD is also available).


16 HD is still not in my list. How have you been viewing it for the last week? Today was supposed to be launch day.


----------



## diospyros

Bill R said:


> Yes, they became available yesterday afternoon and they look real good. WXIX-HD (19) has a slight lip sync problem. I sent an email to the uplink center to get that corrected. WRKC-HD (12) is missing because Newport LLC has not come to an agreement with DISH.
> 
> You will not see the Cincinnati HD channels (5160 - 5163) in your guide if you don't have a dish pointing at the 77 degree satellite.


What? Cincy locals already available? They put them where? 77? Good grief. 
Morons. This is pretty much the last straw for me.

Never would have known if I hadn't checked in here. Now I'm sorry I did.


----------



## denier

Any news when the Santa Barbara DMA 121 will be available in HD?


----------



## Adam Richey

I am not sure on Santa Barbara HD locals, but several California local markets had HD locals uplinked. I am in the process of updating this list, but here is the list of markets I saw uplinked (including testing on the new satellite):

#25: Indianapolis, IN
#32: Columbus, OH
#56: Little Rock, AR
#67: Roanoke, VA
#74: Springfield, MO
#83: Champaign / Springfield, IL
#91: Colorado Springs, CO
#92: Bristol, VA & Kingsport / Johnson City, TN
#96: Savannah, GA
#98: El Paso, TX
#105: Tallahassee, FL
#116: Peoria, IL
#120: Fargo, ND
#123: Lafayette, LA
#124: Monterey / Salinas, CA
#125: Bakersfield, CA
#142: Palm Springs, CA
#145: Wichita Falls, TX & Lawton, OK
#147: Albany, GA
#161: Sherman, TX & Ada, OK
#166: Missoula, MT


----------



## Justsuernc

diospyros said:


> What? Cincy locals already available? They put them where? 77? Good grief.
> Morons. This is pretty much the last straw for me.
> 
> Never would have known if I hadn't checked in here. Now I'm sorry I did.


I also discovered Cincy channels were in HD by accident. I have been emailing Dish every 6 months asking when it would happen and always told, don't know. When we had technical problems last week I asked again and was told they were in HD and I should have them. Told the girl, no, I do not have them. She then checked into it and told me I needed another dish since they came off the 77 satellite. Today I called to set up the appointment. While waiting on hold, they disconnected our SD local channels. Finally got them back with an excuse they had to do that in order to place the order. Then we get a call from the installer saying the work order didn't make sense and were we replacing the dish? We said no, just wanted our local channels in HD and were told we would need another dish. They then transferred us back to Dish. She said we needed the Dish 1000.2. We currently have the Dish 1000, the Vip622 receiver and the purple smart card. We told them we can not have a bigger dish as we have the dish on a pole and the last installer told us we could not have anything bigger than the Dish 1000. Doing some research it looks like we need the Dish 1000.4 in order to get 110, 119, 129 and 77. IT is about an inch wider than our current dish. I assume if we can't go with the Dish 1000.4 we could have them add the Dish 500 in order to get the local HD channels. IS the 77 satellite higher than 110? I know 129 is lower and to the right. We had to cut down several trees in order to get the HD channels. I sure don't want to have to cut down any more trees! 
Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. They aren't coming until Friday, so I am trying to learn as much as possible about this new set up. I have learned with some of the Dish techs, it is best to be prepared and informed.


----------



## FastNOC

Help me out here a little I'm trying to make sense of some of this. First I read this on a website:


> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan 15, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition local channels in seven markets: Abilene, Texas (KTAB CBS Ch. 32 and KRBC NBC Ch. 9); Joplin, Mo. (KODE ABC Ch. 12 and KSNF NBC Ch. 16); *Little Rock, Ark. (KARK NBC 4)*; Louisville, Ky. (WDRB FOX Ch. 41); Springfield, Mo. (KOLR CBS Ch. 10 and KSFX FOX Ch. 27); Wichita Falls, Texas (KFDX NBC Ch. 3 and KJTL FOX Ch. 18); and Wilkes Barre, Penn. (WYOU CBS Ch. 22 and WBRE NBC Ch. 28). DISH Network(R) now offers local channels in 90 markets reaching 78 percent of U.S. TV households.


Now I see this below



Adam Richey said:


> I am not sure on Santa Barbara HD locals, but several California local markets had HD locals uplinked. I am in the process of updating this list, but here is the list of markets I saw uplinked (including testing on the new satellite):
> 
> #25: Indianapolis, IN
> #32: Columbus, OH
> *#56: Little Rock, AR*
> #67: Roanoke, VA
> #74: Springfield, MO
> #83: Champaign / Springfield, IL
> #91: Colorado Springs, CO
> #92: Bristol, VA & Kingsport / Johnson City, TN
> #96: Savannah, GA
> #98: El Paso, TX
> #105: Tallahassee, FL
> #116: Peoria, IL
> #120: Fargo, ND
> #123: Lafayette, LA
> #124: Monterey / Salinas, CA
> #125: Bakersfield, CA
> #142: Palm Springs, CA
> #145: Wichita Falls, TX & Lawton, OK
> #147: Albany, GA
> #161: Sherman, TX & Ada, OK
> #166: Missoula, MT


The areas of interest for me are in bold. Little Rock Arkansas. But I don't know where to find these channels. They do not appear in the guide.


----------



## BobaBird

Justsuernc,

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

You've identified the best option - replace what you have, going to Eastern Arc with a Dish 1000.4. Next would be a Dish 1000.2 with an extra dish pointed to 77° going to the 1000.2's input. The original Dish 1000 would require the extra dish and an add-on DPP44 switch. The angle to 77° should be higher for you, check http://www.dishpointer.com to find a site on your property that should work.

FastNOC,

The Little Rock channel (I hesitate to call that a market ) is available at 77°. The response to Justsuernc also applies to you except that if you have any SD receivers you won't have the EA option.


----------



## Adam Richey

I believe the remainder of the big 4 Little Rock HD locals are uplinked. That was what I was referring to.


----------



## BobaBird

I noticed after posting that the Little Rock market channel was a fill-in and not the entire offering. Of the 4 major neworks, LR is now only missing Fox.


----------



## festivus

I'm in Columbus, OH. Don't have HD Locals yet, obviously. I have a Dish 1000 getting a signal from 110, 119 and 129.

I went to dishpointer and saw that 77 is in a totally different quadrant in the sky. Why the heck is Dish putting all of these HD locals on birds (77, 61.5, whatever) in such different positions in the sky, requiring us to get a second dish or forcing everyone to upgrade to a bigger dish? An why are the CSRs so clueless?

I'll admit I'm new to the dbs world and not as knowledgeable as most of you. But I'm pretty good at technical stuff and just can't figure out why this is being done.

If a customer needs a second dish, does Dish expect the customer to pay for it when it's Dish's decision to have these satellites scattered all over the sky?


----------



## siper66

Hey Festivus, I was wondering this too. I am in Westerville, Ohio and am excited about finally being able to receive Locals in HD. For what it's worth, I was talking to a CSR rep who seemed pretty knowledgable ( she said she was in Hilliard Ohio), who said that I should be able to receive the locals from the 129 satellite and I would not need any additional equipment. ( not sure if I would be able to aim a dish to the 77 satellite due to obstructions in our back yard.) can anyone confirm or deny that the Columbus locals will be able to be received from Dish 1000 getting a signal from 110, 119 and 129.??? thanks!


----------



## festivus

Hey, Siper. I'm located just north of Powell. Hopefully someone on here will be able to answer your question.

I don't want to have to keep addiing a dish every time the programming improves.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Justsuernc said:


> Doing some research it looks like we need the Dish 1000.4 in order to get 110, 119, 129 and 77.


You'll actually be pointing at 61.5, 72 and 77; not 110, 119, 129.


----------



## Adam Richey

There are several more markets with locals uplinked for when the new satellite comes online. The ones added are as follows:

#64: Dayton, OH 
#73: Toledo, OH
#88: Cedar Rapids / Waterloo / Iowa City, IA
#99: Charleston, SC
#108: Reno, NV
#130: Chico / Redding, CA
#152: Terre Haute, IN
#198: Cheyenne, WY; Scottsbluff, NE


----------



## dennispap

Adam Richey said:


> There are several more markets with locals uplinked for when the new satellite comes online. The ones added are as follows:
> 
> #64: Dayton, OH
> #73: Toledo, OH
> #88: Cedar Rapids / Waterloo / Iowa City, IA
> #99: Charleston, SC
> #108: Reno, NV
> #130: Chico / Redding, CA
> #152: Terre Haute, IN
> #198: Cheyenne, WY; Scottsbluff, NE


Plus DMA #53: New Orleans, LA


----------



## Schizm

DMA #160: Gainesville / Ocala, FL

our ABC & Fox affiliates have be uplinked in HD to 128 according to the reports. I haven't seen any action on a EA bird.


----------



## Adam Richey

MAJOR update to the list with the announcements from the recent Charlie Chat. Indianapolis STILL has to wait until March for HD locals. Pathetic.


----------



## TUKIN18S

Thanks Adam for updating this for us. I'm very excited to get HD Feb 18th. Will we need a wing dish? Or should it just work?


----------



## jimborst

Just noticed my market (Sioux City) is scheduled for March, but I found no conformation of this. This really has me excited. Will the HD locals be on 129?


----------



## Adam Richey

I believe that you will not need a wing dish on your locals, but you will need to have access to the new satellite at 129. It can be received on one dish with 110 and 119 as well.


----------



## oljim

Seems dumb to put Sav. GA and Charleston SC on 129 that is only 26-27 deg elev


----------



## Calvin386

Louisville, KY was on the list. Now that DMA is not one either list. Anyone know why?


----------



## Calvin386

Nevermind. Louisville HD locals are available now and I didn't even know. They are on 77 so I get another dish I guess.


----------



## PTN

Adam Richey said:


> I believe that you will not need a wing dish on your locals, but you will need to have access to the new satellite at 129. It can be received on one dish with 110 and 119 as well.


ADAM RICHEY,fellow Hoosier here down in SW Indiana about 50 miles south of Terre Haute Indiana I hope your earlier post about Terre Haute locals going HD in the second quarter of 2009 comes true,never thought we'd be ahead of Evansville Indiana. It'd be nice to watch the COLTS and NCAA basketball in HD. 211 and 722 HD receivers


----------



## Adam Richey

Everybody should be advised that Dish Network has been wrong about the launch time frame before on HD local launches. This information is per Retailer Chat recaps and Charlie Chat information. I just don't want somebody thinking that the time given for their locals is a locked-in guarantee to launch. Most of these launch dates ARE accurate, but there could and probably will be a contract problem with 1 or 2 networks in the cities mentioned and they will probably shift to another market to cover for the time being.

Here is a list of the markets made available today.
#53: New Orleans, LA
#55: Fresno / Visalia, CA
#64: Dayton, OH
#73: Toledo, OH
#83: Champaign / Springfield / Decatur, IL
#88: Cedar Rapids / Waterloo / Iowa City, IA


----------



## IowaJoe

The Cedar Rapids market only got 2 of the big 4 up yesterday, contrary to what was said in the last Charlie Chat.


----------



## PTN

Adam Richey said:


> Everybody should be advised that Dish Network has been wrong about the launch time frame before on HD local launches. This information is per Retailer Chat recaps and Charlie Chat information. I just don't want somebody thinking that the time given for their locals is a locked-in guarantee to launch. Most of these launch dates ARE accurate, but there could and probably will be a contract problem with 1 or 2 networks in the cities mentioned and they will probably shift to another market to cover for the time being.
> 
> Here is a list of the markets made available today.
> #53: New Orleans, LA
> #55: Fresno / Visalia, CA
> #64: Dayton, OH
> #73: Toledo, OH
> #83: Champaign / Springfield / Decatur, IL
> #88: Cedar Rapids / Waterloo / Iowa City, IA


Thanks for the heads up. Figured the second quarter of 2009 would not be set in stone. Hope it comes to be though in time for football season.


----------



## Adam Richey

There were a few updates to the list. The list of markets who got local HD this week is:

DMA #92: Bristol, VA & Kingsport / Johnson City, TN
DMA #96: Savannah, GA
DMA #98: El Paso, TX
DMA #99: Charleston, SC
DMA #105: Tallahassee, FL

For whatever reason, #91: Colorado Springs / Pueblo, Colorado didn't launch.


----------



## PTN

Saw the Charlie Chat tonight and as they were flashing the upcoming locals in HD in the next few months I presume 2nd quarter no Terre Haute though,saw Fort Wayne. Not too surprised. Our locals are WXFW(FOX),WTHI(CBS),and WTWO(NBC). Oh well it was just a wish.


----------



## James Long

MARCH HD LOCAL MARKET LAUNCHES
Albany, GA; Bakersfield, CA; Corpus Christi, TX; Duluth, MN; Erie, PA;
Eugene, OR; Fargo, ND; Indianapolis, IN; Lafayette, LA; Monterey, CA

More HD Local Markets Coming Soon
Baton Rouge, LA; Butte, MT; Cheyenne, WY; Chico, CA; Columbus, OH;
Columbus-Tupelo, MS; Ft Smit, AR; Ft Wayne, IN; Gainsville, FL;
Grand Junction, CO; Great Falls, MT; Idaho Falls, ID; Johnstown, PA;
LaCrosse, WI; Larado, UX, Medford, OR; Meridian, MS; Minot, ND;
Missoula, MT; Panama City, FL; Roanoke, VA; Rockford, IL; Sherman, TX;
Sioux Falls, SD; Tucson, AZ; Twin Falls, ID; Wausau, WI; Youngtown, PA


----------



## PTN

James Long said:


> MARCH HD LOCAL MARKET LAUNCHES
> Albany, GA; Bakersfield, CA; Corpus Christi, TX; Duluth, MN; Erie, PA;
> Eugene, OR; Fargo, ND; Indianapolis, IN; Lafayette, LA; Monterey, CA
> 
> More HD Local Markets Coming Soon
> Baton Rouge, LA; Butte, MT; Cheyenne, WY; Chico, CA; Columbus, OH;
> Columbus-Tupelo, MS; Ft Smit, AR; Ft Wayne, IN; Gainsville, FL;
> Grand Junction, CO; Great Falls, MT; Idaho Falls, ID; Johnstown, PA;
> LaCrosse, WI; Larado, UX, Medford, OR; Meridian, MS; Minot, ND;
> Missoula, MT; Panama City, FL; Roanoke, VA; Rockford, IL; Sherman, TX;
> Sioux Falls, SD; Tucson, AZ; Twin Falls, ID; Wausau, WI; Youngtown, PA


As mentioned above since the Terre Haute locals were listed as possible for second quarter of 2009 and not being listed as launching soon per Charlie Chat could this be because of a contact dispute with the local stations, negotiations etc? Just wondering we never expected to get locals in HD anytime soon when we signed up in November of 2007. We're rural and too far from the towers to pickup the signal with a over the air antenna.
Thanks.


----------



## James Long

It isn't on the lists above so I would not expect Terre Haute until most of the list above is exhausted. As for the previous date, plans change. Indy was supposed to be available years ago ... it looks like it's month has finally come.

The why is a mystery unless someone makes a statement ... have any TH stations said anything about negotiations with DISH? I'm in the South Bend market and we have ONE HD local, the other networks are not yet available.


----------



## PTN

James Long said:


> It isn't on the lists above so I would not expect Terre Haute until most of the list above is exhausted. As for the previous date, plans change. Indy was supposed to be available years ago ... it looks like it's month has finally come.
> 
> The why is a mystery unless someone makes a statement ... have any TH stations said anything about negotiations with DISH? I'm in the South Bend market and we have ONE HD local, the other networks are not yet available.


Thank you very much for the response,didn't mean to be a pest was just wandering about things. I stumbled across this thread a while back and got excited about maybe seeing college football,college basketball,and the COLTS in HD. No I havn't heard anything from the locals on their websites about negotiations with Dish, maybe I'll email them and see if I get a response. Besides sports the only thing else we watch on our locals is the local news which is a must. As I've stated before we are very happy with the service and are not whining or leaving if HD locals are not forth coming anytime soon. We knew those would be a while coming if at all when we signed up. If you or anyone reading this hears anything about Terre Haute locals please post. Thanks again for your thoughts on this matter it is appreciated.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Hmm...
Montgomery, Al. was slated for March and now seems to be off the list.


----------



## James Long

ssmith10pn said:


> Hmm...
> Montgomery, Al. was slated for March and now seems to be off the list.


Oops ... I missed a slide.

Montgomery, AL; Odessa, TX; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbara, CA; Sioux City, IA; Terre Haute, IN; Yakima, WA


----------



## PTN

James Long said:


> Oops ... I missed a slide.
> 
> Montgomery, AL; Odessa, TX; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbara, CA; Sioux City, IA; Terre Haute, IN; Yakima, WA


If I am understanding this right Terre Haute has been moved up to March. Wow. I won't get too enthusiastic until I see it happen though. I watched Charlie Chat last night and didn't think I saw Terre Haute but they flash those list on the screen so fast and their just on for what seems like a split second. Oh well we'll see I guess. Thanks for posting Mr.Long.


----------



## biz

Yah, I finally see my DMA (Yakima) on a list! 

We aren't getting CBS due to Fisher problems, and I already have my locals via OTA, but getting them via Dish as HD would be helpful. I have to pick which show deserves HD sometimes when there is a conflict.


----------



## dogs31

Wasn't Chico, CA supposed to launch in March?


----------



## mhowie

James Long said:


> MARCH HD LOCAL MARKET LAUNCHES
> Albany, GA; Bakersfield, CA; Corpus Christi, TX; Duluth, MN; Erie, PA;
> Eugene, OR; Fargo, ND; Indianapolis, IN; Lafayette, LA; Monterey, CA
> 
> More HD Local Markets Coming Soon
> Baton Rouge, LA; Butte, MT; Cheyenne, WY; Chico, CA; Columbus, OH;
> Columbus-Tupelo, MS; Ft Smit, AR; Ft Wayne, IN; Gainsville, FL;
> Grand Junction, CO; Great Falls, MT; Idaho Falls, ID; Johnstown, PA;
> LaCrosse, WI; Larado, UX, Medford, OR; Meridian, MS; Minot, ND;
> Missoula, MT; Panama City, FL; Roanoke, VA; Rockford, IL; Sherman, TX;
> Sioux Falls, SD; Tucson, AZ; Twin Falls, ID; Wausau, WI; Youngtown, PA


Hell is freezing over. Indy gets HD locals (well, 3 of the 4...for some reason NBC is not included) tomorrow.


----------



## FastNOC

unreal, a tiny city of Ft Smit, AR gets hd locals before the biggest city in the state does (little rock)

ugh...... I'm so tired of waiting.


----------



## Kosko

dogs31 said:


> Wasn't Chico, CA supposed to launch in March?


Yes, it was. Looks like it might be delayed. It would not be the first time that they have given the wrong launch dates. Nothing to do now but wait and see.


----------



## PTN

James Long said:


> Oops ... I missed a slide.
> 
> Montgomery, AL; Odessa, TX; Palm Springs, CA; Santa Barbara, CA; Sioux City, IA; Terre Haute, IN; Yakima, WA


I recorded the re-broadcast of Charlie Chat last night and finally caught this slide by using the pause button. No wonder we missed it, it was there for only a split second. It appears Terre Haute HD locals have been moved from second quarter 2009 to March. Why they didn't just include this seperate slide with other March locals scheduled for HD is beyond me. I actually had time to look at that one that included INDY.


----------



## festivus

Columbus, OH still in the "soon" category. The 25th largest DMA in the country is lumped in there with places like Minot, ND. Don't take any offense if you live there. In fact, I grew up in a very rural area. Just stating that it makes little sense to keep putting off Columbus. An explanation from Dish would be nice.


----------



## PTN

festivus said:


> Columbus, OH still in the "soon" category. The 25th largest DMA in the country is lumped in there with places like Minot, ND. Don't take any offense if you live there. In fact, I grew up in a very rural area. Just stating that it makes little sense to keep putting off Columbus. An explanation from Dish would be nice.


We're a very rural place and Terre Haute where our locals are from isn't large either DMA# 152. I hope you get you're HD locals sooner rather than later. If I understand things right it's a matter of negotiations with the local stations and the amount of money they want form Dish. I don't know about you but our local feed in SD stinks when it comes to sporting events.


----------



## festivus

PTN said:


> If I understand things right it's a matter of negotiations with the local stations and the amount of money they want form Dish.


You're probably right. Our FOX and ABC affiliates are owned by Sinclair Broadcast Group. They are widely known for being the most greedy, hard to work with stations that we have in this city. TWC lit up NBC and CBS in HD very quickly but took forever to get FOX and ABC going due to Sinclair.

But it would be nice for Dish to tell us that "we're in negotiations with the local stations." Instead we get a deafening silence.

If I still see "soon" for Columbus HD Locals this time next month with no explanation I'm going to explore other providers.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Montgomery Alabama locals went live Wednesday about 12:30 AM!


----------



## CeeWoo

biz said:


> Yah, I finally see my DMA (Yakima) on a list!
> 
> We aren't getting CBS due to Fisher problems, and I already have my locals via OTA, but getting them via Dish as HD would be helpful. I have to pick which show deserves HD sometimes when there is a conflict.


Really helps those of us in Ellensburg...some of those Yakima stations are available only in Analog OTA here (even though they're digital and HD OTA in Yakima)


----------



## PTN

ssmith10pn said:


> Montgomery Alabama locals went live Wednesday about 12:30 AM!


I'm happy for ya. No Terre Haute Hd locals yet but should just be a matter of time.


----------



## compubit

FastNOC said:


> unreal, a tiny city of Ft Smit, AR gets hd locals before the biggest city in the state does (little rock)
> 
> ugh...... I'm so tired of waiting.


Ummm... Little Rock already has Big 4 in HD on Dish...


----------



## FastNOC

Well crap. I missed that. it happened in the recent past then because I've been watching since I got dish 1.5 years ago and as recently as 3 months ago i checked their site and they still werent out.

More importantly, I would think they would show up in my guide. but NO local channels appear as HD for me, nor can I view them in the guide using the 5xxx chanel.

Is there a special dish I need to hit? i can change mine, but I can't believe I don't see them if they're out.


----------



## FastNOC

bah i see the problem. i'm on the western arc, and the hd channels are on the eastern.

I don't suppose this is an easy issue to resolve. seeing how i'd need to change the direction of the dish right?


----------



## James Long

FastNOC said:


> bah i see the problem. i'm on the western arc, and the hd channels are on the eastern.
> 
> I don't suppose this is an easy issue to resolve. seeing how i'd need to change the direction of the dish right?


The 1000.4/1000.5 dish hits 61.5/72/77 ... the other 1000 dish variants hit 110/119/129 - the spacing is different.


----------



## FastNOC

So let me ask you this.

If it were you. Would you buy a new dish and get on the eastern arc or wait? they have NO anticipated date on getting the hd locals on the western arc, and I'm sure it's not going to be any time soon. Well that's a guess


----------



## James Long

I have a 1000+ and a 1000.4 Dish active and one disconnected Dish500 on the side of my house (the spare Dish500 and old SD105 are in storage). I'm probably not the best person to ask "what would you do?". 

I am in an Eastern Arc market (with only one HD local via sat) so I have it set up for my primary feeds to the ViP receivers are EA and the fourth feed is 129 at the moment. My non-ViP receivers use the traditional 110-119 pairing. My ViP-211 can see 61.5/72/77/119/129. (Yep, I am not the typical customer.)


----------



## Lt Disher

FastNOC said:


> So let me ask you this.
> 
> If it were you. Would you buy a new dish and get on the eastern arc or wait? they have NO anticipated date on getting the hd locals on the western arc, and I'm sure it's not going to be any time soon. Well that's a guess


Unless you have some specific information, there is no guarantee that Little Rock will EVER be on the western arc.

Some DMA's HD are on the eastern arc and have place holders on the 129 western arc satellite indicating that they may be on both eastern and western arc eventually, but I don't see Little Rock in that situation.


----------



## PTN

Hope they turn on Terre Haute HD locals by Thursday for the NCAA tourn.


----------



## PTN

Trying to watch the NCAA tournament with it's crappy SD feed and the damn signal goes off right at the end of the Michigan,Clemson game. We're really getting tired of this. There's not a cloud in the sky and yet every night ususally around 11:00pm though there goes the local signal off the air for all three networks except pbs. We've always been pleased with DISH but getting damn tired of this! I had also hoped for HD for the tournament since they said March for Terre Haute locals but they still have a few weeks left and they better keep their word. I have very little use for people or businesses who do not keep their committments. If they don't deliver in March then they shouldn't have made the commitment simple as that. Several other folks around here noticed the committment of HD locals also.

And since they signed a agreement in March of 2008 with LIN who owns Terre Haute WTHI CBS they can't use ongoing negotiatiuons as a excuse! My official vent!


----------



## levibluewa

Have the HD feeds gone live yet? Thanks.


----------



## CeeWoo

biz said:


> Yah, I finally see my DMA (Yakima) on a list!
> 
> We aren't getting CBS due to Fisher problems, and I already have my locals via OTA, but getting them via Dish as HD would be helpful. I have to pick which show deserves HD sometimes when there is a conflict.


I just started getting NBC & ABC HD via Dish today (KNDU & KAPP)
Signal strength about 80 on Trans 11 - SAT 129
I hope we get FOX HD soon


----------



## PTN

CeeWoo said:


> I just started getting NBC & ABC HD via Dish today (KNDU & KAPP)
> Signal strength about 80 on Trans 11 - SAT 129
> I hope we get FOX HD soon


Good to hear,we (Terre Haute) were in that slide on Charlie Chat that mentioned Yakima I wish they'd turn ours on.


----------



## PTN

Locals keep losing signal again tonight while trying to watch NCAA. No rain,no stroms clouds etc.. We have always lost local signals on and off but ALWAYS after 11:00pm never as early as the last two nights at 9:30pm very frustrating. The sad part of it is two local PBS stations NEVER lose signal.


----------



## PTN

Stilll no signal,no games to watch came on for a few minutes right back off again. If it happens tomorrow that's it. I guess Dish doesn't need our $100.00 a month.


----------



## Ryan HD

Does anyone have an idea when HD locals will be available in the Paducah, KY DMA? DirecTV began offering HD locals in this area last February (2008). Unfortunately, we had just signed up for Dish Network the month prior!!

About a month ago, I noticed Dish Network had listed Paducah, KY on their web site as "coming soon". Now, it's not there at all--even though many more markets have been added to the list. 

Granted, this market is not the largest in the world, but it is ranked at #78 because it encompasses such a large geographic area--Paducah, KY; Cape Girardeau, MO; Carbondale/Marion, IL. Unlike some larger cities where all the towers are relatively close, it's almost impossible to pick up all of our local channels with an OTA antenna since the towers are spread out in all directions and at quite a distance.

Dish Network would be wise to bring this market online soon. If we're not up by summer, we're off to DirecTV!


----------



## BobaBird

The last word on Paducah was "early 2009" but it hasn't been uplinked yet.


----------



## PTN

Ryan HD said:


> Does anyone have an idea when HD locals will be available in the Paducah, KY DMA? DirecTV began offering HD locals in this area last February (2008). Unfortunately, we had just signed up for Dish Network the month prior!!
> 
> About a month ago, I noticed Dish Network had listed Paducah, KY on their web site as "coming soon". Now, it's not there at all--even though many more markets have been added to the list.
> 
> Granted, this market is not the largest in the world, but it is ranked at #78 because it encompasses such a large geographic area--Paducah, KY; Cape Girardeau, MO; Carbondale/Marion, IL. Unlike some larger cities where all the towers are relatively close, it's almost impossible to pick up all of our local channels with an OTA antenna since the towers are spread out in all directions and at quite a distance.
> 
> Dish Network would be wise to bring this market online soon. If we're not up by summer, we're off to DirecTV!


I wouldn't count on anything with this outfit. We were promised HD locals for Terre Haute in March which have already been uplinked and a deal in place for the CBS station WTHI but I'm not counting on it. Wouldn't matter much anyway our locals have been going off the air every night between 9:30pm and 11:00pm not to return until the next day. We get the don't call us screen that they know there is a problem and their working on it. We've talked to Dish but never get any answer. Poor service. We were looking forward to the UCONN-PURDUE game Thursday night but I'm sure our locals will be out. This is the only problem or complaint we've had with Dish.

I wish you luck on getting you're locals in HD.


----------



## PTN

Terre Haute Indiana locals went HD today. WTWO(NBC), WTHI(CBS), WFXW(FOX). There is no ABC station available locally. I'm glad DISH has kept their March committment hope this helps with the signal at night past 9:30PM.


----------



## festivus

I have an idea for a new name for Dish Network. Choices. With Dish, I always have choices to make. Tonight, which do I dvr/watch in HD? The Office? Grey's? American Idol? Basketball? I can do only one in HD.

My solution is to DVR ABC tonight with my HD OTA feed and record American Idol and The Office in SD. I'll watch basketball in HD up until ABC needs it at 8:30 (wife likes Samantha Who).

But "soon", "after March", I won't have to deal with this any longer.


----------



## Adam Richey

Several HD local markets lit up, but Dish Network didn't disappoint in their ability to disappoint when it came to national HD promised today. Anyways, congratulations to the people in the following markets. Some are missing affiliates.

#32: Columbus, OH
#68: Tucson, AZ
#109: Youngstown, OH
#147: Albany, GA
#149: Sioux City, IA
#162: Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID
#166: Missoula, MT
#185: Meridian, MS
#198: Cheyenne, WY; Scottsbluff, NE


----------



## brunnegd

It isn't clear to me, if one lives in a strong signal area, what the advantages are to receiving local HD stations via DISH, instead of OTA. In the Dayton market, the extra digital channels being transmitted, for example WHIO 7.2, are not available through DISH. Also, the PBS HD signal and extra digital channels are not available through DISH. So I have to keep my rabbit ears connected.


----------



## ZBoomer

The one big advantage receiving the channels through Dish vs OTA is that you can then record multiple HD locals at once. With OTA only you can only record one.

With HD locals on satellite and OTA, you can record THREE HD local channels at the same time. It's a huge advantage.


----------



## IDRick

Adam Richey said:


> Several HD local markets lit up, but Dish Network didn't disappoint in their ability to disappoint when it came to national HD promised today. Anyways, congratulations to the people in the following markets. Some are missing affiliates.
> 
> #162: Idaho Falls / Pocatello, ID


Can you tell me which stations lit up in Idaho Falls/Pocatello? I'm only a potential sub...  Dish needs to get the fishers stations back on line before I would subscribe or the Mrs would kill me.... Her favorite station is KIDK, a fisher affiliate.

thanks

Rick


----------



## coldsteel

Just ABC and NBC so far...


----------



## IDRick

Okay, thanks Coldsteel! Where did you find this info?

Best,

Rick


----------



## BobaBird

This week's Uplink Activity for the Week of 4-1-9 .... thread, also http://www.dishuser.org/hdlocal.php.


----------



## Galaxie6411

For the Record Cheyenne WY only got CBS and Fox in HD, we still don't have ABC or NBC and the local CW still isn't even offered. Not a big deal since the locals all pretty much suck anyway. Denver locals HD FTW


----------



## JSIsabella

It is nice to see the CBS (WKBN) and ABC (WYTV) stations finally come online in HD. Now we just need the NBC and FOX to go live and we are good to go!


----------



## david_jr

JSIsabella said:


> It is nice to see the CBS (WKBN) and ABC (WYTV) stations finally come online in HD. Now we just need the NBC and FOX to go live and we are good to go!


You and many others my friend. I wonder what a list of full markets vs. partial markets would look like?


----------



## phrelin

david_jr said:


> You and many others my friend. I wonder what a list of full markets vs. partial markets would look like?


It would look something like this. But to be completely accurate, they are all "partial" markets, some just more partial than others.:grin:


----------



## PTN

Here's something cofusing to me since our locals went HD we have no more signal loss past 9:30pm like we were previously having. Now whats strange is again past 9:30-10:00pm I can have it on the local station in HD then turn to the SD version of the same local station and a lot of times like previously the signal is out meanwhile the HD version is fine.


----------



## david_jr

phrelin said:


> It would look something like this. But to be completely accurate, they are all "partial" markets, some just more partial than others.:grin:


Thanks Phrelin


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. Looks like we have 3 new markets getting local HD. There are still several uplinked and waiting but none of those yet.

DMA #113: Sioux Falls, SD
DMA #158: Bismarck / Minot / Dickinson, ND
DMA #160: Gainesville / Ocala, FL


----------



## valvestud

Phrelin,

When I go to your link (thanks by the way) there's a line that reads "The CBS and NBC stations in each market are being transmitted at reduced resolution of 1440x1080."

Why is this, is it permanent, and how does this resolution relate to other HD stations.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Ryan HD said:


> Does anyone have an idea when HD locals will be available in the Paducah, KY DMA? DirecTV began offering HD locals in this area last February (2008). Unfortunately, we had just signed up for Dish Network the month prior!!
> 
> About a month ago, I noticed Dish Network had listed Paducah, KY on their web site as "coming soon". Now, it's not there at all--even though many more markets have been added to the list.
> 
> Granted, this market is not the largest in the world, but it is ranked at #78 because it encompasses such a large geographic area--Paducah, KY; Cape Girardeau, MO; Carbondale/Marion, IL. Unlike some larger cities where all the towers are relatively close, it's almost impossible to pick up all of our local channels with an OTA antenna since the towers are spread out in all directions and at quite a distance.
> 
> Dish Network would be wise to bring this market online soon. If we're not up by summer, we're off to DirecTV!


Hey, I know what you mean...I'm in Harrisburg myself.

For OTA, we can sometimes gets ABC (Carterville), NBC (Paducah), but it's near impossible to pull CBS and FOX out of Cape. Actually, I think those towers are just on the south side of the river from New Grand Chain, which is that "hump" in the Ohio River west of Paducah. The problem is that there's the Shawnee Hills between us and those towers.

I was hoping we'd get the HD locals by the start of the NASCAR season, but alas, we didn't. But just as long as we get'em by the start of football season, I'll be happy.


----------



## BobaBird

valvestud said:


> When I go to your link (thanks by the way) there's a line that reads "The CBS and NBC stations in each market are being transmitted at reduced resolution of 1440x1080."
> 
> Why is this, is it permanent, and how does this resolution relate to other HD stations?


That statement has been there probably a couple years and is based on testing done at the time by some people with the hardware/software to measure the resolution. I've not seen any updates since, so don't know if it's still the case. I don't take Dish's word for it because they've said all along, even at the time the measurements were made, that they pass what they get. While it may not be precisely what it should be, it must be good enough because there aren't many who complain about it. There are also some who say it's just as good as OTA, but note that several of those can be counted on to defend anything even remotely negative about Dish. In my own _very_ brief comparison, I was hard-pressed to tell a difference and have not yet declared a winner.

AFAIK, the national stations are getting full resolution but some are getting more bandwidth than others.


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I have updated pretty much all of the uplinked markets' launch date information and updated a LOT of other markets' information as well. At least there are more firm days for most of them.


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I apologize for the delay in updating. Obviously, the following markets have at least a few HD local channels available now.

#184: Grand Junction / Montrose, CO
#101: Johnstown / Altoona, PA

Anybody know anything new about WTHR HD for Indianapolis locals?


----------



## jclewter79

I hope Sherman/Ada hits the date on time this time. They have been promising it for over 6 months. Maybe it is for really and for true this time!


----------



## coldsteel

Supposedly, Chico/Redding, CA are launching the big 4 tomorrow.


----------



## dogs31

coldsteel said:


> Supposedly, Chico/Redding, CA are launching the big 4 tomorrow.


Oh yeah baby!!!! Two words: BRING Them. And Speed HD too:hurah: Actually that's six words


----------



## Nitram

Chico/Redding KCVU KNVN KHSL KRCR LIT UP AROUND 11:30AM

SORRY NO SPEEDHD, OR FXHD


----------



## gordita

any idea on when rochester, NY will get locals in HD from Dish?
starting this fall, when NFL starts, it's going to be infuriating when we want to record two simultaneous shows in HD but because locals are not in HD, we can only record 1 show in HD and the other in SD.


----------



## Jim5506

gordita said:


> any idea on when rochester, NY will get locals in HD from Dish?
> starting this fall, when NFL starts, it's going to be infuriating when we want to record two simultaneous shows in HD but because locals are not in HD, we can only record 1 show in HD and the other in SD.


Get you a 211 and add the EHD to get your extra OTA recorder for $40 down (EHD fee) and $7 per month.


----------



## jclewter79

Sherman/Ada went live last Wedneday. It looks great.


----------



## jeffdb27

:mad2oes anyone know what the holdup with Wichita, Kansas is? It is the highest (biggest) market that is not available, and is way higher than the all of the ones that are currently "coming soon".

Is there, perhaps, a problem with DISH negotiating with one of the local stations that is holding up the whole thing? Is there no room on the spot beams for the area? It is ridiculous how smaller and smaller markets go up and yet, still no Wichita!

Jeff


----------



## jbrooks987

It's probably because they need a spotbeam with a pattern that also includes all of central and western Kansas because of the stations in Salina, Hays, Great Bend, Goodland, etc.


----------



## phrelin

jbrooks987 said:


> It's probably because they need a spotbeam with a pattern that also includes all of central and western Kansas because of the stations in Salina, Hays, Great Bend, Goodland, etc.


Interesting. That DMA (in green) appears to not be totally covered by any one spotbeam on any satellite except the spotbeam used for SD's on 110°. What surprises me is that it appears that 129° doesn't even have a proposed spotbeam designed to accomplish that whole DMA.


----------



## jbrooks987

I can't find a spotbeam map for 61.5, but since the eastern Kansas/western Missouri hd locals appear to be there, I wonder if perhaps that would be a possibility. Or perhaps they can adjust the pattern slightly one of the spots on 129???


----------



## jeffdb27

phrelin said:


> Interesting. That DMA (in green) appears to not be totally covered by any one spotbeam on any satellite except the spotbeam used for SD's on 110°. What surprises me is that it appears that 129° doesn't even have a proposed spotbeam designed to accomplish that whole DMA.


Thanks for your responses. I just wonder what DISH plans to do about this, if anything. I just get tired of seeing them put up smaller and smaller markets with no mention of Wichita. It looks like they could hit the entire DMA using two seperate spot beams (is that even possible?). That may be more bandwitdh than they want to use, but I wish they would get this done somehow. Afterall, much smaller DMA Topeka has had some of their HD channels up there for quite some time now!

I am in Salina, and with the analog cutoff Friday, two of the Wichita stations went back to VHF, and I can't get much of anything OTA (80 miles from the transmitters) with my current antenna setup.


----------



## Jim5506

Spotbeam list for 61.5, scroll down and click to see map (under development):

http://www.satelliteguys.us/thelist/index.php?search=dn61&sub=true


----------



## loki993

it is a bit frustrating that we havent gotten Wichita yet, I was hoping for july 1st guess not, and dont seem to be getting it anytime soon either. I just hope we have it in time for football season or there will be at least one very unhappy customer.


----------



## DalePuckett

Has anyone heard anything about Wichita DMA yet? I called about a month ago and the Customer Service Rep said that it wasn't on the list before September?

I see Wichita, at #69 is the highest ranked DMA not served. This is really a bunch of crap. Direct TV has had Wichita for over a year and a half now.

Can't find anything out from Dish about the 922 either. You just as well talk to yourself as send them an email asking them a question.

Dale


----------



## Jim5506

922 is in beta testing - I wouldn't expect it before December maybe later.


----------



## fudpucker

FWIW, DISH had carried all the network feeds in Sioux City, IA in HD EXCEPT NBC KTIV - they just added it July 31st.


----------



## dough_boy747

DMA #155: Bluefield / Beckley / Oak Hill, WV i was told from dish that it will be soon that this markets will be on soon. or in the works


----------



## Bruno 812

Well i had several customers that have lost their OKC HD locals since Dish moved it to 129. Dish left off about half of Harper county. Its a same Dish pushes up to sell HD then cuts them off.


----------



## houstontv

What's the best way to figure out if Dish has plans to add HD locals soon to the Charlottesville, VA market? They've had the local channels for awhile, but not in HD. I'd be much more interested in switching from DTV if I could find an answer to this question.


----------



## Adam Richey

Hey everybody. I FINALLY got the list updated after a long absence. I apologize for the delay guys, as I have had a LOT going on lately. If I missed any markets now available, please let me know. I am gonna tweak the National HD List too.


----------



## oldave

Aww, c'mon guys... the Macon, GA, DMA isn't even on anybody's radar for HD locals. At least some of you have some hope of getting them via DISH... here, we have to just watch OTA with no DVR until I can figure out how to get the OTA module for the 722k.


----------



## RasputinAXP

oldave said:


> Aww, c'mon guys... the Macon, GA, DMA isn't even on anybody's radar for HD locals. At least some of you have some hope of getting them via DISH... here, we have to just watch OTA with no DVR until I can figure out how to get the OTA module for the 722k.


http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/accessories/default.aspx


----------



## oldave

RasputinAXP said:


> http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/accessories/default.aspx


Thanks for that... was gonna call 'em when I got a chance. Now I don't need to.


----------



## BobaBird

Someone should tell Daryl the OTA module can't be used with the 211k. It's for the 722k, 222k and future 922.


----------



## weirdude2304

when will wheeling,wv/steubenville,oh be uplinked on dish network?


----------



## Adam Richey

Give it 3-4 months for more and more to go MPEG4 so space frees up, and I am sure there will be space somewhere to squeeze those locals in.


----------



## oldave

Has anybody ever figured out the criteria for which markets are added? It's obviously not DMA rank.

Reckon it's mostly on a space available per spot beam thing?


----------



## jimborst

One guess is the number of subscribers in a market. Here in the Sioux City (#149) Direct Tv doesn't even have the locals in SD so Dish probably has almost all satellite subscribers in the market.


----------



## Jim5506

Same here for Lubbock, TX. DirecTV doesn't even have locals, but we have what I percieve as little chance of getting HD locals because the only spots available for us are on the 110 satellite. All the new satellites put up (129 and the coming E15? @ 119) have no spots that hit us.


----------



## loki993

Still no Wichita, this is frustrating to say the least. It seems that Dish has no intentions of adding this market anytime soon.


----------



## stanggt03

Still waiting for Moline,IL/Davenport, IA/Quad Cities. Originally was supposed to be beginning of 2009. Ugh.

I haven't seen any OTA action lately. For several months there they were on a roll with HD Tuesdays.


----------



## Byrus

What happened to Evansville Ind locals?


----------



## DalePuckett

I've been asking them about the Wichita HD Locals every month or two. And ever time I get the same answer. We don't know!


----------



## snoopy11

Dish has not responded to my emails asking why Rochester, NY locals continue to be near the top of the no-HD list. The explanation I get from a local Radio Shack manager is that Time Warner has so much advertising revenue with the locals that the can influence (or is it blackmail?) the locals into not working into an agreement with Dish Network. An truth to this ?


----------



## wsmc831

I've been looking, but am unable to find others experience with allamericandirect and their waivers for Dish. 4 weeks tomorrow, not a peep from anyone...would actually like to watch ABC at some point even though Dish doesn't offer to Monterey bay.

Allamericandirect has not responded. I was told 2 weeks, give or take...


----------



## phrelin

wsmc831 said:


> I've been looking, but am unable to find others experience with allamericandirect and their waivers for Dish. 4 weeks tomorrow, not a peep from anyone...would actually like to watch ABC at some point even though Dish doesn't offer to Monterey bay.
> 
> Allamericandirect has not responded. I was told 2 weeks, give or take...


Did you ask for both SD and HD? SD shouldn't be a problem because they offer KGO which is the local even if they don't have DMA rights. Once they have the waiver....


----------

